# News - Sprachlosigkeit



## Grismo (12. September 2001)

Richtige Entscheidung !!!


----------



## System (12. September 2001)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,12045


----------



## luetty (12. September 2001)

*Gut Reagiert*

Ich finde es gut, dass PC Games so reagiert hat und erstmal die Spiel als nebensächlich dargestellt hat. Ich finde man muss deutlich machen das so etwas jedem passieren kann. Außerdem sind wir davon ja auch betroffen.

Gut gemacht


----------



## Icebear99 (12. September 2001)

*AW: Gut Reagiert*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich denke niemand sollte diese schreckliche Katastrophe ignorieren und auf diese Weise den Respekt vor den Opfern zu zeigen, halte ich für die richtige Entscheidung. Ich kann das alles immer noch nicht glauben, einfach nur grauenvoll...

Ice99


----------



## Skyman (12. September 2001)

*AW: Gut Reagiert*

_- Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich denke niemand sollte diese schreckliche Katastrophe ignorieren und auf diese Weise den Respekt vor den Opfern zu zeigen, halte ich für die richtige Entscheidung. Ich kann das alles immer noch nicht glauben, einfach nur grauenvoll...
- 
- Ice99 _

Ich kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen, und finde es richtig das sich PCGames so entschieden hat. Ich kann bis jetzt noch immer nicht wirklich verstehen das, DAS wirklich passiert ist.


----------



## SnakePlissken (12. September 2001)

*AW: Gut Reagiert*

ich hätte nicht einmal im traum daran gedacht das das passieren könnte!
ich kann nur hoffen das die schuldigen für diesen anschlag gefunden und angemessen bestraft werden!


----------



## HeBoS (12. September 2001)

Wirklich furchtbar. Ich hoffe, dass sowas nie wieder passieren wird. Ich verstehe auch sehr gut, dass die Berichterstattung vorübergehend eingestellt ist. Ich hoffe, dass die Anzahl der Opfer nicht zu hoch ausfällt.


----------



## Diabloplayer (12. September 2001)

Ich habe Freunde in New York und einer davon arbeitet im World Trade Center. Ich hoffe von ganzen Herzen, dass dieser noch lebt. Informieren will ich mich durch Hilfe-Hotlines. Ich finde es richtig von der PC Games, dass sie den Spaß heute mal auslassen. Ich finde an diesen schrecklichen Tagen auch keinen Spaß, versuche aber dennoch dieses grausame Ereigniss zu vergessen. Der jenige, der diesen feigen, hinterlistigen und grausamen Angriff geplant und umgesetzt hat ist für mich ein Psychopaten-Drecksschwein. Ich tippe mal auf Osama Bin Laden, aber noch ist nix sicher. Großes Lob an die PC Games. Meine Spiele-Homepage wird heute ebenfalls nicht über Spiele berichten.


----------



## Mariposa78 (12. September 2001)

_- Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. 
- 
- ( Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?article_id=12045 ) _


Gute Entscheidung

Ich kann jetzt auch kein Spiel anrühren

Ich kann immer noch nicht glauben was passiert ist


----------



## JaYcor (12. September 2001)

*AW: News - das find ich gut von euch*

also ich find das wirklich gut von euch das ihr so reagiert habt im gegenteil zu manch anderen seiten die dann so unverschämt sind und einfach so weitermachen als wenn nichts gewesen wär oder was auch noch scheisse is das mance daraus sogar noch scherz machen und dan neben das bild mit den towern noch "terrorits win" neben schreiben so was ist einfach geschmacklos das war meine meinung dazu und macht weiter so. 

              J@Ycor


----------



## hedy (12. September 2001)

Auch ich schliesse mich der Meinung meiner Vorredner/innen an, dass dies die einzig richtige Entscheidung der PCGames ist !

Eine solch grauenvolle Tat darf auf keinen Fall ignoriert werden !

Mein Beileid gilt allen Betroffenen und hoffentlich werden noch möglichst viele Menschen aus den Trümmern gerettet !

Terror darf keine Zukunft haben !


----------



## TheRealLimp (12. September 2001)

*AW: Gut Reagiert*

Ich findes es gut Liebes Pc Games Team und es ist auch gerechtfertigt .
Wie soll ich mich ausdrücken . Soll den Verantwortlichen die gerechte strafe erbracht werden . Diesen scheis Pisser die da unten im nahen Osten ein fest gefeiert haben als sie das gehört haben in der Hölle schmoren diesen drecks Säcken .
Auf das wir den letzten Tag nie vergessen sollten .
Die Armen Kinder die ihren Eltern verloren haben , die Freunde , die Verwanten ...
Zum Andenken an den gestrigen Tag Alexander Koch


----------



## fanatiker (12. September 2001)

*AW: beschissen*

Ich find das ja auch schlimm!!!! Aber ads ihr die berichterstattung aussetzen lasst und die Fernsehsender gestern 9 Stundenlang darüber berichtet haben (und dann auch nur 4 verschiedene sendungen auf fast 15 Sendern) ist jawohl etwas übertrieben.
                                                                                              crazy uncle
P.S.
An den Schweigeminuten werde ich mich selbstverständlich auch beteiligen!!!!!


----------



## Demon666 (12. September 2001)

Find ich Okay  war auch geschockt als ich das!!!!!!!!!! gesehen habe


----------



## BobPage (12. September 2001)

Ich verstehe die Entscheidung der PCGames ihre Berichterstattung für heute einzustellen wollkommen.Denn auch ich, wie viele in unserem Land war schwer betroffen von diesen Bildern.Ich kenne zwar niemanden aus diesem Gebäude oder aus dieser statt, geschweige denn dass ich jemals da war,  aber ich fühle mit diesen Menschen und bete für Angehörigen und die Überlebenden, die Schwerverletzen und alle die in dieser schrecklichen Situation Beistand brauchen.
Danke PCGames und alle Leser für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Pate (12. September 2001)

*Richtige Entscheidung*

ich persoenlich kann Eure Entscheidung sehr gut nachvollziehen und finde sie sehr gut.
Ich kann mich auch nicht hinter ein Spiel klemmen im Moment, obwohl ich mich gerne etwas ablenken wuerde.
An den Schweigeminuten wird sich meine ganze Abteilung beteiligen.
Schwerer Trost, im Wissen, sonst gar nichts tun zu koennen.
Pate


----------



## JCDenton (12. September 2001)

*Terroristen-Anschlag*

Ich finde dieses Hinterhältige Vorgehen einfach nur pervers. Ich denk auch das es Bin Laden war und hoffe, dass er angemessen bestraft wird.

Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Familien jetzt keiner Vater mehr haben, wird einem ganz anders.

Und wir können nur beten, dass die Amerikaner keinen Krieg mit Afganistan anfangen, und noch mehr Unschuldige Leiden müssen.

Im Osten feiern jetzt alle. Die sollten mal nachdenken, was passiert, wenn wirklich ein Krieg ausbricht


----------



## Altzheimer (12. September 2001)

*Freiheit*

Ich finde die Entscheidung ebenfalls richtig.

Man sollte diese Bluttat aber nicht nur als Angriff gegen die USA, für viele radikal-islamische Gruppen der Teufel schlechthin, sehen, sondern als Angriff auf die ganze freie Welt. 
Für uns ist Freiheit etwas selbstverständliches, ein Gut das jeder beansprucht. In manchen Ländern wie Afghanistan aber gibt es keine Freiheit - nur die Freiheit Allah zu dienen! Unabhängig davon, ob die Afghanen, die ja wissentlich Osama Bin Laden unterschlupf bieten, ebenfalls unabhängig davon ob er den Anschlag zu verantworten hat, glaube ich, das dieses Land / diese Regierung (Taliban) zur Strecke gebracht werden. Ich glaube auch nicht, das die Angriffe in Kabul nur von der liberalen Opposition kommt. Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn alle militärischen, oder militärisch genutzten Einrichtung konsequent gebommt werden. Wenn ich nicht so ein Mitleid mit der unschuldigen Bevölkerung dort hätte, würde ich sagen: Das ganze Land zuscheissen und nen Parkplatz draus machen.

PS.: Ich halte es für ein unglaublich unwürdiges und unehrenhaftes Verhalten auf eine solche Tat Freudenfeste abzuhalten, egal wie sehr man die Amerikaner hast!


----------



## MariusEder (12. September 2001)

*Danke !!!*

Eigentlich wollte ich zwischendurch mal kurz pcgames.de ansurfen, um mich von der aktuellen Situation etwas abzulenken.

Ich danke Euch, liebe PC Games, aus tiefster Seele, dass Ihr mir diese Möglichkeit genommen habt.

Ich bin zwar schon über alle Maßen erschüttert über den gestrigen Vorfall, wenn man dann aber sieht, dass auch Unterhaltungsmedien (wozu ich auch Computerspielemagazine zähle - quasi als unterhaltungsvorbereitendes Medium) ihre eigentliche Tätigkeit vorübergehend einstellen, zeigt einem das um so deutlicher, wie ernst und bedrohlich die momentane Situation ist.

Ich gratuliere Euch zu diesem - sicherlich nicht selbstverständlichem - Schritt, die Berichterstattung auf pcgames.de bis auf weiteres einzustellen.


----------



## Slipknot1975 (12. September 2001)

*AW: News - das find ich gut von euch*

_- also ich find das wirklich gut von euch das ihr so reagiert habt
 im gegenteil zu manch anderen seiten die dann so unverschämt sind und einfach so weitermachen als wenn nichts gewesen wär

Hmm, da kann ich dir leider nicht voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich findes es eine schöne Geste von PCG als Gedenken and die Opfer die Spiele Spiele sein zu lassen .. aber wenn andere weitermachen so ist das unfair von dir, diese als unverschämt zu bezeichnen. Wir alle müssen unser Leben weiterleben. Denn wenn jetzt alles stillsteht, dann haben diese Terroristen-Dreckskerle ihr Ziel erreicht oder sogar noch mehr gewonnen! 

 oder was auch noch scheisse is das mance daraus sogar noch scherz machen und dan neben das bild mit den towern noch "terrorits win" neben schreiben so was ist einfach geschmacklos das war meine meinung dazu und macht weiter so. 

so, hier bin ich aber wieder voll und ganz deiner meinung.
- 

-               J@Ycor
- 
-  _
In Gedenken an die unbekannten Opfer dieser Greueltat

Markus


----------



## Demon666 (12. September 2001)

is Okay! Aber soltet trotzdem wieder anfangen oder??Die Welt dreht sich 
trotzdem weiter und mit aufhören wirds auch nich besser


----------



## Trampel (12. September 2001)

Gute Entscheidung, dass ihr heute mal auf Berichterstattung zum Thema Spiele verzichtet. Bisher hab ich das Ganze immer noch nicht richtig verarbeitet. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass die Schuldigen (falls es wirklich Ussama Ibn Ladin war, kann er es nur mit 'ner großen Organisation schaffen) gefunden und bestraft werden. Allerdings sollten die Amerikaner nicht blind zuschlagen.
Zu der Entscheidung der Redaktion nochmal ein großes Lob, ich glaube keiner ist zur Zeit in der Lage, richtig an Spiele zu denken


----------



## danilo2 (12. September 2001)

*AW: Danke !!!*

hi,

ich wollte auch auf diesem Wege noch einmal meine Anteilnahem allen Opfern und Hinterbliebenen aussprechen.
Ich find es einfach nur grausam, was sich dort abgespielt hat....
Ich finde, man kann es getrost als schlimmstes Attentat und vielleicht sogar als schlimmste Katastrophe bezeichnen, die die Welt bisher erlebt hat...

Ich hoffe trotzdem das die Vereinigten Staaten überlegt handeln und es nicht zu einem Krieg kommen lassen, weil das das schlimmste wäre, was ich mir vorstellen könnte....

Am schlimmsten finde ich allerdings, das sich die Leute in Palestina tierisch darüber freuen, Freudenschüsse abfeuern, feiern und SELBST die Kinder, die noch keine ahnung haben,was sie da machen, freuen sie sich, als hätten sie im Lotto gewonnen oder was weiß ich.....

Nun zu euch, liebe PC GAMES:

Ich find es echt sehr gut und angemessen, das ihr darüber berichtet und auch an dieser Gedenk-Minute teilnehmt....
Ich finde ihr seid mit gutem Beispiel vorangegangen und ich hoffe viele werden euch folgen.
ICH werde es auf jeden fall tun....

In diesem Sinne
.....


----------



## Elementarteilchen (12. September 2001)

_- is Okay! Aber soltet trotzdem wieder anfangen oder??Die Welt dreht sich 
- trotzdem weiter und mit aufhören wirds auch nich besser
- 
-  _


also ich versteh dich nicht, in den usa sterben zichtausend leute und du überlegst was du so spielen könntest.


----------



## Marek (12. September 2001)

Ich bin auch zu tiefst bestürzt.
dass sowas passieren konnte, hätte ich nie gedacht.
Ich finde das gut, dass PCGames heute nicht über 
Games berichtet.
Dieser oder diese Attentäter, der diese hinterlistige, feige, menschenverachtende Tat durchgeführt hat, dieses Arschloch , das eine der modernsten Städte in Schutt und Asche gelegt, tausende von unschuldigen Menschen getötet hat,
der soll für diese Tat leiden!
Ich hoffe, dass jetzt nicht der 3. Weltkrieg ausbricht, spreche mein herzliches Beileid aus, und hoffe dass diese Tat gerächt wird.

Marek


----------



## yogi9999 (12. September 2001)

_- Gute Entscheidung, dass ihr heute mal auf Berichterstattung zum Thema Spiele verzichtet. Bisher hab ich das Ganze immer noch nicht richtig verarbeitet. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass die Schuldigen (falls es wirklich Ussama Ibn Ladin war, kann er es nur mit 'ner großen Organisation schaffen) gefunden und bestraft werden. Allerdings sollten die Amerikaner nicht blind zuschlagen.
- Zu der Entscheidung der Redaktion nochmal ein großes Lob, ich glaube keiner ist zur Zeit in der Lage, richtig an Spiele zu denken _

Man kann ja geteilter Meinung sein, aber was um gottes willen bringt es den Leuten in USA wenn wir hier in Deutschland auf Berichterstattungen über Spiele, Fußballübertragungen etc. verzichten ??

YoGi9999


----------



## Biber (12. September 2001)

*Ganz meine Meinung*

Ich bin ganz eurer Meineung!

Ich finde es gut, dass ihr euch in diesen Tagen mit diesem ernsten Thema befasst! Es gibt wichtigeres als diese sinnlosen Spiele.Wie einige schon erwähnt haben ist es eine echte Saurerei wie die Palästinenser sich über diese Tragödie freuen.So etwas wünscht man sich nicht mal seinem schlimmsten Feind. Für mich hat das nichts mehr mit Menschlichkeit zu tun!!

Mögen die Täter schnell gefunden und bestraft werden.
Im Gedenken an die Opfer und die Angehörigen!

Biber


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (12. September 2001)

ich wollte das alles zuerst gar nicht begreifen. ich sitz am pc guck independence day dvd, da ruft meine oma an: in amerika is ne riesen katastrophe passiert, schalt mal ard ein. also schalt ich an und da seh ich grad wie der erste turm des world trade centers in flammen steht und das zweite flugzeug ankommt und in den zweiten turm crasht. dann schaltet das bild um auf das pentagon. auch des brennt....was soll der ganze scheißdreck? so was hab ich mir nicht vorstellen können, nicht in diesen ausmaßen. die schwelle zum krieg ist meiner meinung nach überschritten. die USA wird das keines falls ungestraft lassen, zeigen ja schon die reden von george w. bush. das sich jemand so was einfallen lässt, so was perverses und das dann auch noch knallhart durchzieht...mit 10 000 und mehr zivilen opfern. ich begreif das nicht. und es war auch noch dermaßen gut koordiniert. 1tes flugzeug um ca 9 uhr ortszeit, das zweite 18 min danach, kurz darauf das pentagon und dann noch das 4te flugzeug in pittsburgh. und 2 hat dann die air force noch abgeschossen, aus sicherheitsgründen...und dann soll auch noch das pentagon das wohl sicherste gebäude der welt sein, mit flugabwehrraketen usw. warum haben die das flugzeug das auf sie zugerast kam nicht bemerkt?
und am meisten schockiert haben mich die palestinenzer-extremisten, diese bescheuerten, hirnverbrannten ärsche. ich mein damit nur die extremisten die diese perverse freude verspüren wenn unschuldige, völlig harmlose und ahnungslose zivilisten einem feigen terroranschlag zum opfer fallen. wenn ihnen so was passieren würde, würden sie auch flennen. aber so tanzen sie rum und freuen sich.

das kanns doch nicht geben.

TDL

es ist krieg!
(zitat aus starship troopers)


----------



## deus2222 (12. September 2001)

*AW: Ganz meine Meinung*

Ich bin ganz Biber`s Meinung. Ich finde auch das man nach so einem Ereignis ein wenig an die Opfer denken sollte und nicht ,wie andere Zeitungen das sichen machen, normal weiter arbeiten!
Daher möchte ich noch sagen das ich eure Aktion echt gut finde ,das zegt das ihr Menschlichkeit besitzt.


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (12. September 2001)

und dabei hätt ich jetzt fast vergessen:

gute reaktion von euch, liebes pc games team! danke! unsere gedanken widmen sich den opfern und deren angehörigen.

TDL


----------



## mod86 (12. September 2001)

_- Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. 
- 
- ( Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?article_id=12045 ) _

Großes Lob, finde ich gut von euch.


----------



## Lord_Sikon (12. September 2001)

*Richtig!*

In solch einer Situation nach solch einer Tragödie finde ich es richtig, mal die PC-Spiele als nebensächlich darzustellen und sich mehr auf die Geschehnisse zu konzentrieren. Schließlich kann dieses Ereignis und alle betreffen.


----------



## Duddit (12. September 2001)

*gute reaktion, respekt....wieso erst heute?*

Ich bin erschüttert. Respekt an die pc-games redaktion. so etwas ist nicht selbstverständlich. ich teile ganz eure meinung und hoffe die schuldigen werden bald gefunden und bestraft.

mfg, duddit

ps: wieso habt ihr erst heute darauf reagiert???


----------



## darktauris (12. September 2001)

Kein Computerspiel der Welt kann so wichtig sein, 
Daß man Tausende von Toten einfach links liegen lassen kann!

Freut mich daß auch die Gamer-Community an der Trauer teilnimmt

In Gedenken an die Opfer

Darktauris


----------



## Pregunter (12. September 2001)

*andere spielemagazine*

Einer von euch hat geschrieben, dass andere Spielemagazine diesen Schritt nicht gemacht haben, aber das sehe ich ganz anders! Wir von b2play.net [www.b2play.net] haben diesen Schritt selbstverständlich auch gemacht und auch andere seiten wie gamigo.de oder turtled.com haben genau das gleiche getan. selbstverständlich finde ich es von pcg auch sehr gut...

hoffentlich normalisiert sich das ganze bald wieder in ny und dc


----------



## Diablo_Killer (12. September 2001)

_- Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. 
- 
- ( Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?article_id=12045 ) _

Ich find das war genau die richtige Entscheidung die ihr getroffen habt.
Ich hab seit gestern Nachmittag auch kein Spiel mehr angerührt.
Ein großes Lob an euch!!!!!


----------



## John_Travolta (12. September 2001)

*---------------------------*

Jemand hier hat geschrieben dass weitere Flugzeuge abgeschossen werden mußten....Wie weit ist es gekommen dass "wir" Passagierflugzeuge beschießen müssen um schlimmeres abzuwenden?!?!

übrigens können die Lehrer morgen um 10 tun was sie wollen, aus mir kriegen die nix raus...


----------



## Pizzimann (12. September 2001)

*Trauer*

Tach auch.

Manchmal fragt man sich doch, wieviel ein Mensch an Dramen, Tragödien und
Schicksalsschlägen wohl verkraften kann, ohne innerlich völlig auszukühlen.

Es mag ja sein, dass die Berichterstattung vom Massenmord in NY und Washington sehr ausführlich war und es auch immer noch ist, doch sage jetzt bloß niemand, dass dieses in Anbetracht von möglicherweise zehntausenden Toten (aufgewacht, Ihr Spieleliebhaber weltweit.... ECHTE Tote.) übertrieben sei. Was müßte denn in den Augen solcher Leute erst passieren, um eine solche Berichterstattung als "nicht übertrieben" zu empfinden? Der dritte Weltkrieg vielleicht? Nah genug dran waren wir am Dienstag.

Genuch gelabert, aufrichtigen Dank an die Redaktion für diese Sprachlosigkeit.
Und aufrichtiges Mitgefühl allen Getöteten, Verwundeten und deren Angehörigen weltweit.

Wer auch immer für diesen präzise geplanten Massenmord verantwortlich zeichnet, den möge schnellstens die gerechte Strafe ereilen.

Pizzi aus Hamburch


----------



## RealWikinger (12. September 2001)

*wiso der aufstand ??*

Ich weiß nich was ihr alle habt !! ich finde es gut das jemand den ammies mal ein denkzettel verpasst hat ! die denken doch die können sich alles erlauben ! und spielen sich als weltpolizei auf !!


----------



## Gadget (12. September 2001)

Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben, dass die Twin Towers des WTC einfach WEG sind! Ich meine, wer einmal dort war, wie ich, vor, in und auf diesen riesen Gebäuden gestanden hat, und über NY geschaut hat, der weiß, was diese der Stadt und der Welt bedeutet haben. Es ist grausam sowas im TV mitansehen zu müssen.


----------



## Jochen_Gebauer (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Ich weiß nich was ihr alle habt !! ich finde es gut das jemand den ammies mal ein denkzettel verpasst hat ! die denken doch die können sich alles erlauben ! und spielen sich als weltpolizei auf !!  _

Eigentlich wollte ich darauf ja eine Antwort schreiben, aber bei jemandem, der den Tod von mehreren tausend unschuldigen Menschen mal so mir nix dir nix als "Denkzettel" bezeichnet, ist das mit Sicherheit sinnlos. Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln...

Wenn das ein Witz sein sollte - es ist nicht im Geringsten komisch.


----------



## ElBorbah (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- - Ich weiß nich was ihr alle habt !! ich finde es gut das jemand den ammies mal ein denkzettel verpasst hat ! die denken doch die können sich alles erlauben ! und spielen sich als weltpolizei auf !!  
- 
- Eigentlich wollte ich darauf ja eine Antwort schreiben, aber bei jemandem, der den Tod von mehreren tausend unschuldigen Menschen mal so mir nix dir nix als "Denkzettel" bezeichnet, ist das mit Sicherheit sinnlos. Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln...
- 
- Wenn das ein Witz sein sollte - es ist nicht im Geringsten komisch.
- 
-  _


----------



## Philipp_S (12. September 2001)

*junge du hast echt einen Kopfschuss !!!*

_- - Ich weiß nich was ihr alle habt !! ich finde es gut das jemand den ammies mal ein denkzettel verpasst hat ! die denken doch die können sich alles erlauben ! und spielen sich als weltpolizei auf !!  

Mensch du bist entweder stroh-doof oder einfach nur behindert !!! So Leute wie dich müsste man, wenn sie unter den Trümmern liegen als letzte rausholen, wenn überhaupt !!!
du dummes Arschl***_


----------



## WarLord702 (12. September 2001)

Ich find das ganze ja auch schrecklich, aber meint ihr nicht, ihr übertreibt alle ein wenig? Ich meine es ist wirklich kein Grund hier im Netz alles dicht zu machen. Auf CS.de läuft genau der selbe Senf ab! Wenn ich mir nicht mal mehr Ablenkung zu dem Thema gönnen kann, wirds doch noch viel schlimmer! Ich sag: Weitermachen wie zuvor, von dem Thema hör ich schon genug in den Nachichten, da müssen Leute wie ihr nicht noch denken Sie müssten alles stoppen, nur weil dann die Betroffenen danke sagen können!

Echt zum kotzen von euch!


----------



## Pregunter (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- - Ich weiß nich was ihr alle habt !! ich finde es gut das jemand den ammies mal ein denkzettel verpasst hat ! die denken doch die können sich alles erlauben ! und spielen sich als weltpolizei auf !!  
- 
- Eigentlich wollte ich darauf ja eine Antwort schreiben, aber bei jemandem, der den Tod von mehreren tausend unschuldigen Menschen mal so mir nix dir nix als "Denkzettel" bezeichnet, ist das mit Sicherheit sinnlos. Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln...
- 
- Wenn das ein Witz sein sollte - es ist nicht im Geringsten komisch.
- 
-  _

genau meine meinung. das wird wirklich sinnlos sein, dazu seinen kommentar zu schreiben. mal eben das World Trade Center zu vernichten und das Pentagon zu demolieren hat rein gar nichts mehr mit einem denkzettel zu tun, dass sollte auch der dümmste mensch verstehen


----------



## WarLord702 (12. September 2001)

*Ihr habt doch alle ein an der Waffel!*

Ich find das ganze ja auch schrecklich, aber meint ihr nicht, ihr übertreibt alle ein wenig? Ich meine es ist wirklich kein Grund hier im Netz alles dicht zu machen. Auf CS.de läuft genau der selbe Senf ab! Wenn ich mir nicht mal mehr Ablenkung zu dem Thema gönnen kann, wirds doch noch viel schlimmer! Ich sag: Weitermachen wie zuvor, von dem Thema hör ich schon genug in den Nachichten, da müssen Leute wie ihr nicht noch denken Sie müssten alles stoppen, nur weil dann die Betroffenen danke sagen können!

Echt zum kotzen von euch!


----------



## Dreadnought_gt (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

wieso der aufstand???

weil es sich um den grössten terrorakt handelt, den amerika und die welt je gesehen haben; es wird krieg geben, darauf müssen wir uns einstellen;

bertolt brecht sagte einmal: Das große Karthago führte drei Kriege. Nach dem ersten war es noch mächtig. Nach dem zweiten war es noch bewohnbar. Nach dem dritten war es nicht mehr aufzufinden.

genauso wird es den attentätern und einigen arabischen staaten wie dem irak gehen!


----------



## RealWikinger (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

Überlegt doch mal was die ammies schon alles schreckliches gemacht haben ?? die atombomben auf japan ! die zerstörung dresdens .. köln .. der einsatz chemischer waffen in viatnam ! und das hat auch alles menschen leben gekostet !! und nicht nur 10.000 sondern erheblich mehr !!

also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt ich finde es nur gerecht !


----------



## kraigerbert (12. September 2001)

Ich finde das gut das ihr als Spielemagazin auch solche öffentlichen Themen ansprecht. Ich war selbst schon einmal in dem World Trade Center und finde es unbegreiflich wie jemand nur ein Gebäude spregen kann in dem Zivile Personen arbeiten. Was haben den diese Personen verbrochen das sie auf 
solch eine Grausame Art sterben müssen. Ich finde es auch OK das die USA die, die für dieses Attentat verantwortlich waren zur rechenschafft gezogen werden. Ich hoffe das so etwas nicht noch einmal passiert!


----------



## Idiotiko (12. September 2001)

*AW: Ihr habt doch alle ein an der Waffel!*

_- Ich find das ganze ja auch schrecklich, aber meint ihr nicht, ihr übertreibt alle ein wenig? Ich meine es ist wirklich kein Grund hier im Netz alles dicht zu machen. Auf CS.de läuft genau der selbe Senf ab! Wenn ich mir nicht mal mehr Ablenkung zu dem Thema gönnen kann, wirds doch noch viel schlimmer! Ich sag: Weitermachen wie zuvor, von dem Thema hör ich schon genug in den Nachichten, da müssen Leute wie ihr nicht noch denken Sie müssten alles stoppen, nur weil dann die Betroffenen danke sagen können!
- 
- Echt zum kotzen von euch!
- 
-  _


jap, mein ich auch, es passieren viele sachen, die ungewollt von vielen sind. es is schrecklich, aber keiner kann was daran ändern. das leben muss weiter gehen. 
aber das gesamte inet lahm zu legen etc find ich auch n ****. und wenn dann clans matches absagen, bzw. server schließen etc. find ich das noch schlimmer.


----------



## Alex_ (12. September 2001)

_- Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. 
- 
- ( Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?article_id=12045 ) _
Ich finde einfach schrecklich was da passiert ist es war nicht nur ein Anschlag  auf die USA sondern auch auf die Welt. Die ganze Welt durstet jetzt nach Vergeltung gegen die sogenanten Schurckenstaaten. Doch das würde nichts bringen den diese Terroristen sind Unsichtbare Feinde und wann würde mit Vergeltung sowieso wieder nur die Falschen treffen wie die armen Menschen im WTC im Pentagon und in den Flugzeugen. Das war das schlimmst was ich je in meinem Leben gesehen habe und ich hoffe aus tiefsten Herzen das das auch das letzte Mal war für alle Menschen dieser Welt nur die Hintermänner dieser feigen Anschläge gehören für immer und ewig gejagt und dann Ihrer gerechten Strafe zugeführ und wir alle wissen ja wie die gerechte Strafe für so etwas aussieht! (Auge um Auge und Zahn um Zahn) Ich danke für die Möglichkeit auch meine Meinung dazu zu schreiben


----------



## wildman (12. September 2001)

Einerseits finde ich es gut von euch, was ihr getan habt. Andererseits aber zeigt es, was die urheber des Anschlags alles erreicht haben und kann ihnen nur noch mehr Selbstvrtrauen und Wahn geben, auch wenn die PCG Community wohl keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## The_Chatter_15 (12. September 2001)

*AW: junge du hast echt einen Kopfschuss !!!*

_- - - Ich weiß nich was ihr alle habt !! ich finde es gut das jemand den ammies mal ein denkzettel verpasst hat ! die denken doch die können sich alles erlauben ! und spielen sich als weltpolizei auf !!  
-  
- Mensch du bist entweder stroh-doof oder einfach nur behindert !!! So Leute wie dich müsste man, wenn sie unter den Trümmern liegen als letzte rausholen, wenn überhaupt !!!
- du dummes Arschl*** _

also ich trauere ja auch um die zivilbevölkerung, aber nun sehen die amis mal, das sie nicht unverwundbar sind und sich nicht wie die oberbosse der welt aufspielen sollen, nur das es die bevölkerung so hartr treffen mußte...aber trotzdem spiel ich weiter, is ja kein weltuntergang. allerdings sollten sie terro´risten bestraft werden...


----------



## lyunac (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

Ich habe keine Ahnung was in dir vorgeht.

Aber das sind BEIDES Ereignisse die man nicht einmal seinem schlimsten Feinde wünscht. Solch grausamkeit verdient niemand auf dieser Welt. Und ich hoffe auch dass die Amerikaner nicht gleich mit ähnlichen Mitteln auf diese Teroristen losgehen. Das würde einen ewigen Kreis schliessen.


----------



## Andi_Type_R (12. September 2001)

Ich bin schwer getroffen angesichts der Bilder vom Anschlag die gestern und heute stundenlang über den Fernseher flimmerten. Keiner hat damit gerechnet, schon gar nicht Zivilisten die Ihrer Arbeit nachgingen, genau wie wir es auch Tag für Tag tun. Keiner konnte sich zur Wehr setzen. 
Es ist sehr schwer zu begreifen welches Ausmaß dieser feige Anschlag hat. Man kann all dies nicht in Worte fassen, es ist zu schlimm. Es sollte wohl jedem klar sein das wir alle an der Schwelle zu einem Krieg stehen wie ihn wohl keiner kennt. 
Die USA sollten sehr Vorsichtig mit ihren Äußerungen gegenüber mutmaßlichen Tätern sein. Angesichts der derzeitigen Lage sollte man sich auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren. Die Menschen retten und konzentriert und Akribisch auf die Suche nach den Tätern gehen, bevor man blind zum Gegenschlag auf einen noch "unsichtbaren" Gegner ausholt.
Es gab gestern genug Tote und es spielen sich immer noch Menschliche Tragödien in der Trümmerstadt ab. Man sollte in Ruhe mal darüber Nachdenken welchen Sinn es hat Vergeltung zu üben... Soll man genau diese Gewalt anwenden wie es gestern die Attentäter getan haben? NEIN!!!!!

Deshalb finde ich diese Art von "Gedenken der Opfer des Anschlags" sehr sinnvoll und angebracht!

Mein Beileid allen betroffenen Menschen der Katastrophe!


----------



## fiat (12. September 2001)

*AW: News - Sprachlosigkeit IHR ÜBERTREIBT*

Was soll das ?????  Es ist ja trauig und schrecklich, aber die Welt hat schon
so viel überlebt, also warum auch nicht das ??
ich finde man sollte weitermachen wie bisher, weil man kann
die vergangenheit nicht ändern und im dem fall nichts
für die zukunft lernen


----------



## Yokel (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Überlegt doch mal was die ammies schon alles schreckliches gemacht haben ?? die atombomben auf japan ! die zerstörung dresdens .. köln .. der einsatz chemischer waffen in viatnam ! und das hat auch alles menschen leben gekostet !! und nicht nur 10.000 sondern erheblich mehr !!
- 
- also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt ich finde es nur gerecht ! _

Ich will über jemanden mit deinem Horizont eigentlich nicht zuviele Worte verlieren aber ich will dir Pisser doch mal meine Meinung sagen:

Ein Moderator von RTL hat gestern folgendes Zitat gemach: "Alle die sich jetzt heimlich (oder weniger heimlich wie du du Sucker) über die geschehenen Ereignisse freuen, sollten sich mal überlegen was für eine Welt sie in Zukunft eigentlich sehen möchten"
Wenn du jedem einen "Denkzettel" wegen vergangenem geben willst, finden wir uns bald im Mittelalter oder bei den Barbaren wieder. Dies hier ist kein Spiel. Du hättest genauso in den Twin Towers gesessen haben können. Ach nein thuldigung mit deiner vermeintlich antikapitalistischen, bzw. Antidemokratischen Ansicht würdest wohl nie einen Fuss ind das "Ammieland" setzten.  Lass dir das mal durch den Kopf gehen. Ich finde man sollte Leute wie dich auf die gleiche Stufen wie die Terroristen!

Matthias "Yokel" Jenny


----------



## Alex_ (12. September 2001)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,12045


----------



## WarLord702 (12. September 2001)

*AW: News - Sprachlosigkeit IHR ÜBERTREIBT*

Hast vollkommen recht!
Totaler Blödsinn was ihr da alle abzieht!


----------



## Alex_ (12. September 2001)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,12045


----------



## The_Chatter_15 (12. September 2001)

_- Ich bin schwer getroffen angesichts der Bilder vom Anschlag die gestern und heute stundenlang über den Fernseher flimmerten. Keiner hat damit gerechnet, schon gar nicht Zivilisten die Ihrer Arbeit nachgingen, genau wie wir es auch Tag für Tag tun. Keiner konnte sich zur Wehr setzen. 
- Es ist sehr schwer zu begreifen welches Ausmaß dieser feige Anschlag hat. Man kann all dies nicht in Worte fassen, es ist zu schlimm. Es sollte wohl jedem klar sein das wir alle an der Schwelle zu einem Krieg stehen wie ihn wohl keiner kennt. 
- Die USA sollten sehr Vorsichtig mit ihren Äußerungen gegenüber mutmaßlichen Tätern sein. Angesichts der derzeitigen Lage sollte man sich auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren. Die Menschen retten und konzentriert und Akribisch auf die Suche nach den Tätern gehen, bevor man blind zum Gegenschlag auf einen noch "unsichtbaren" Gegner ausholt.
- Es gab gestern genug Tote und es spielen sich immer noch Menschliche Tragödien in der Trümmerstadt ab. Man sollte in Ruhe mal darüber Nachdenken welchen Sinn es hat Vergeltung zu üben... Soll man genau diese Gewalt anwenden wie es gestern die Attentäter getan haben? NEIN!!!!!
-
 DOCH!!!!!!
-was glaubst du wird passieren wenn die amis nix machen?? HEE??
die terroristen werden sich denken: " ah die amis machen uns ja nix, also noch ein anschlag!" Sie MÜSSEN reagieren wenn sie nich das gesicht
 als supermacht vor dem rest der welt verllieren wollen. Einfacher isses natürlich bei einer einzelnen terroristengruppe, (taliban, radikale paletinänsische gruppen) als gegen ein GANZES LAND!!!!

 Deshalb finde ich diese Art von "Gedenken der Opfer des Anschlags" sehr sinnvoll und angebracht!
- 
- Mein Beileid allen betroffenen Menschen der Katastrophe!  _
dem schließ ich mich an


----------



## biker71 (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Ich weiß nich was ihr alle habt !! ich finde es gut das jemand den ammies mal ein denkzettel verpasst hat ! die denken doch die können sich alles erlauben ! und spielen sich als weltpolizei auf !!  _

Hallo, du geistiger Tiefflieger mit dem IQ einer Kloschüssel.
Weist Du überhaubt, was Du für eine Scheiße da vom Stapel lässt? Ich war als Soldat Schon Dreimal Im Auslandseinsatz und habe gesehen, was Fanatiker anrichten. Hättest Du das gesehen würdest Du anders Denken. Mein Mitgefühl gilt allen Betroffenen. Du  solltest ihr rausgeschmissen werden.


----------



## Gerom (12. September 2001)

Furchtbar!
Diese schreckliche Tat ist wirklich sehr traurig und furchtbar. Ich kann immer noch nicht glauben, dass Menschen zu so einem Attentat fähig sind.
Ich spreche allen Getöteten und Angehörigen mein höchstes Beileid aus.
Und mögen die Verantwortlichen gefasst und zur Strecke gezogen werden.

Euer Gerom


----------



## The_Butcher (12. September 2001)

Zualler erst finde ich es voll in Ordnung von PcG dass sie alle Aktivitäten einstellen und somit einige von uns zum nachdenken anregen und auch die ernsthaftigkeit des geschehenen verdeutlichen.
zu einigen meiner voschreibern kann ich nur sagen, dass sie mit ihrer einstellung wohl eher in die steinzeit gehören als ins 21.jahrhundert, denn niemand aber wirklich niemand hat das recht einem volk,  religiöser gruppe, rasse oder anderem etwas derartiges zu wünschen oder es aus rache motiven gut zu heißen. mir würden genügend beispiele einfallen, warum es auch europa treffen könnte.
weiters bleibt zu hoffen, dass George W. Bush keine voreiligen Schlüsse zieht und den falschen Knopf drückt! auch wäre es falsch zu diesem zeitpunkt einen sündenbock zu suchen, da es primär um die etlichen verletzten und überlebenden geht.

ich hoffe dass es zur keiner eskalation der dinge kommt, denn ich hab diese scheiß kugel echt gern.

the butcher


----------



## RealWikinger (12. September 2001)

versteht mich nicht falsch ! mir ist bewusst das es unzählige unschuldige getroffen hat und das ist nich tin ordnung ! ich meine aber das dass dennen mal ganz gut tut ! so sehen sie das sie sich nicht alles erlauben können ..


----------



## FragDevil (12. September 2001)

*Sehr gut reagiert*

Ich finde, dass die Entscheidung absolut richtig und auch die einzige pietätvolle war. Sowas wie die UEFA sich geleistet hat ist ja mal das letzte überhaupt. Und dass sie dann auch noch meinen sie könnten es wieder gut machen indem sie alle kommenden Spiele streichen ist nur noch Prestigegehabe.
Und eben weil die PC-Games nicht so geldbesessen ist kauf ich sie brav weiter jeden Monat.


----------



## Nebukadnezzar (12. September 2001)

_- - is Okay! Aber soltet trotzdem wieder anfangen oder??Die Welt dreht sich 
- - trotzdem weiter und mit aufhören wirds auch nich besser
- - 
- -  
- 
- 
- also ich versteh dich nicht, in den usa sterben zichtausend leute und du überlegst was du so spielen könntest.
-  _

Dazu kann ich wiederum nur sagen, wie lange willst du denn trauern? Hast du einen von den Menschen gekannt? Ich Gott sei Dank nicht. Ich bin auch sehr betroffen von dem Attentat, und stehe vollkommen auf der Seite der Amerikaner. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt aber gar nicht vorstellen, wie sich die Leute dort fühlen müssen. Trotzdem habe ich schon gestern den ganzen Tag wie gebannt auf den Fernseher gekuckt. Da jetzt im Moment nichts Neues passiert, erzählen die im Fernsehen doch eh immer wieder nur das Gleiche. Soll jetzt nicht heissen, dass mich das stören würde, find ich gut, aber dennoch, was denkst du sollten wir alle machen? Unsere Jobs aufgeben, und den ganzen Tag nur zu Hause sitzen, beten und in die Flimmerkiste starren?

Ach übrigens, find ich toll von PC Games, dass sie eine Schweige'minute' einlegen.


----------



## Jochen_Gebauer (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Überlegt doch mal was die ammies schon alles schreckliches gemacht haben ?? die atombomben auf japan ! die zerstörung dresdens .. köln .. der einsatz chemischer waffen in viatnam ! und das hat auch alles menschen leben gekostet !! und nicht nur 10.000 sondern erheblich mehr !!
- 
- also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt ich finde es nur gerecht ! _

Soso. Gerecht findest du das also. Interessant. Gerecht wem gegenüber? Gegenüber den 50.000 Menschen im World Trade Center, die nie in ihrem Leben eine Atomwaffe auf Japan schossen, die keine Bombe auf Dresden warfen und noch nie in Vietnam waren? 

Natürlich haben alle diese Aktionen Menschenleben gekostet - die menschenverachtende Naivität, mit der Du diese Leben gegeneinander aufrechnest entsetzt mich dann aber doch.


----------



## Mariposa78 (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Überlegt doch mal was die ammies schon alles schreckliches gemacht haben ?? die atombomben auf japan ! die zerstörung dresdens .. köln .. der einsatz chemischer waffen in viatnam ! und das hat auch alles menschen leben gekostet !! und nicht nur 10.000 sondern erheblich mehr !!
- 
- also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt ich finde es nur gerecht ! _

Man man man ich habe in den letzten 24 Stunden schon eine Menge
menschenverachtender Statements zu dem Thema gelesen aber du
scheinst es wirklich zu toppen
Ich fass es nicht was manche Menschen im Schutz der Anonymität des
Internets von sich geben...


----------



## Kampfratte (12. September 2001)

*AW: Gut Reagiert*

Kompliement PCGames... ich hätte nicht gedacht dass ihr so reagiert.
Super...
Kampfratte


----------



## Nebukadnezzar (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- - Ich weiß nich was ihr alle habt !! ich finde es gut das jemand den ammies mal ein denkzettel verpasst hat ! die denken doch die können sich alles erlauben ! und spielen sich als weltpolizei auf !!  
- 
- Hallo, du geistiger Tiefflieger mit dem IQ einer Kloschüssel.
- Weist Du überhaubt, was Du für eine Scheiße da vom Stapel lässt? Ich war als Soldat Schon Dreimal Im Auslandseinsatz und habe gesehen, was Fanatiker anrichten. Hättest Du das gesehen würdest Du anders Denken. Mein Mitgefühl gilt allen Betroffenen. Du  solltest ihr rausgeschmissen werden.
-  _

Also, da ich zu faul bin, die ursprüngliche Nachricht dieses absoluten Vollkoffers zu suchen, schreibe ich einfach da meine Meinung dazu. 

Ich kann mich Biker71 nur anschließen, und wenn der geistige Tiefflieger mit dem IQ einer Kloschüssel wirklich so klein wär wie er Scheisse labert und dämlich ist, dann könnte er unter einem Teppich Fallschirmspringen. Find ich echt lustig, dass du es auch noch billigst, und dich sogar noch darüber freust, wenn Zehntausende Leute wie die Fliegen krepieren. Am besten kannst du gleich mit den Terroristen unter eine Haube ziehen, dann kriegst du wenigstens auch einen Marschflugkörper von den Amis auf deine hohle Birne.
Du scheinst das nicht ganz zu realisieren, gell? Das ganze World Trade Center ist zusammengekracht, das hat verdammt nochmal 109 Stockwerke, weisst du, dass alleine 50.000 Leute da drinnen arbeiten? Ganz zu schweigen von denen, die nur so darin oder am Dach waren. Hinzu kommen noch die Menschen aus den Flugzeugen und die Opfer aus dem Pentagon und der Maschine die neben Pittsburgh abgestürzt ist. Weisst du überhaupt wie viele Leute das sind? Wenns nur 10.000 Tote wären, dann könntest du dir das:

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

im Symbol einer Leiche für jedes T 100 mal anschauen. Da es aber sicherlich nicht nur 10.000 Tote sind, also noch öfters. 
Inzwischen schockiert mich die Tatsache, dass es Vollidioten wie dich gibt, die das ganze bejubeln, mehr, als alles andere.


----------



## The_Butcher (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

- Soso. Gerecht findest du das also. Interessant. Gerecht wem gegenüber? Gegenüber den 50.000 Menschen im World Trade Center, die nie in ihrem Leben eine Atomwaffe auf Japan schossen, die keine Bombe auf Dresden warfen und noch nie in Vietnam waren? 
- 
- Natürlich haben alle diese Aktionen Menschenleben gekostet - die menschenverachtende Naivität, mit der Du diese Leben gegeneinander aufrechnest entsetzt mich dann aber doch. 
-

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## djchf (12. September 2001)

*AW: Ihr habt doch alle ein an der Waffel!*

Ist euch 2 Idioten eigentlich schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass die Leute von PC Games auch eine Gewissen haben, und zur Zeit es für sie wirklich nicht angebracht ist über tolle Spiele und Grafik und Spielspass zu schreiben!
Ich hätte an ihrer Stelle auch das gleiche gemacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nebukadnezzar (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Überlegt doch mal was die ammies schon alles schreckliches gemacht haben ?? die atombomben auf japan ! die zerstörung dresdens .. köln .. der einsatz chemischer waffen in viatnam ! und das hat auch alles menschen leben gekostet !! und nicht nur 10.000 sondern erheblich mehr !!
- 
- also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt ich finde es nur gerecht ! _

Also du bist wohl echt der dümmste Mensch, den ich überhaupt kenne. Weisst du, wer den 1. und wer den 2. Weltkrieg angezettelt und geführt hat? Das waren ÖSTERREICH und DEUTSCHLAND!!! Herr Gott, wie dumm kann ein Mensch sein, und sich über so was freuen. Hitler, das wohl größte Arschloch (danach kommst eh schon du), dass es je gegeben hat Schrecken und Verderben über die ganze Welt gebracht und Jüdische Leute in Massengräber geschmissen, nachdem sie zusammengerottet und erschossen wurden auf brutalste weise. Findest du das etwa auch komisch? Und da wunderst du dich, dass die Amis ein paar Raketen nach Deutschland geschickt hat? Sollte Hitler vielleicht weitermachen, und nicht nur die feindlichen Leute, sondern auch die eigenen unschuldigen Bürger, die gezwungen wurden in den Krieg zu ziehen, umzubringen? Würde es dir vielleicht gefallen, wenn jemand denken würde: 
hmm...die Deutschen und die Österreicher haben mal Krieg geführt, denen schicken wir ein paar Flugzeuge in verschieden Fussballstadien mit Hunderttausenden Besuchern. Da gehen wenigstens ordentlich Leute drauf!'
Würde dir das gefallen, wenn du da drunter bist?


----------



## eliteforcefreak (12. September 2001)

*schnief*
aus Trauer lasse ich sogar meine Signatur weg...


----------



## AdrianShepard (12. September 2001)

*Ich hoffe du kommst in so eine Situation!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

So hör mal zu du dämlich Arsch. was soll dann dran verdient sein. möglicherweise sind 10000 Menschen tot. Dadran ist nichts gerecht. So leute wie du sollten mal in so eine situation kommen. du leigst und einem Steinbrocken du weißt du stribst bald und niemand kommt um dir zu helfen. Falls es dann doch eine Rettungskraft schafft bis zu dir und anderen vorzudringen bist DU der erste dir hir schreit. Und dann sagst du auch ich habe nichts mit der Politik zu tuhn. Nur weil sie sich wie die Herren der welt aufführen ist es nicht grecht den Amerikanern es so und überhaupt heimzuzahlen. Also meine meinung über idch ist nur. AB AND DIE WAND DU DRECKIGES SCHWEIN. Du solltest dich schämen für sowas. Ich will dir mal was sagen. ich hoffe ingeheim das du mal in so eine Situation kommst und dan hilft dir niemand du bist einfach nur krank. Versuchs mal bei einem Arzt du Psycho.

MFG Shepard


----------



## RealWikinger (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

Ihr könnt zu mir sagen was ihr wollt das is mir scheiß egal !

ich habe meine meinung und bleibe dabei !! ihr verweichtlichen säcke habt euch doch auch schon alle einlullen lassen von der linken hetze in .de und von der medien mafia !! das ganze oh wir trauern jetzt alle kotzt mich an !! das is doch die totale heuchlerei !! als zB das erdbeben in türkei war habt ihr euch nich so aufgeregt ! obwohl da auch viele gestorben sind ! ihr regt euch nur auf weils in den usa passiert wäre !! hätte die usa ein paar raketen nach israel geschickt hätte kein schwein danach geschrien .. ihr labert doch alle nur das nach was ihr in den achso tollen und und natürlich unzensierten medien hört !! ihr seid alle zufeige eure eigene meinung zu sagen ! statt dessen heuchelt ihr hier mitleid ! ihr kotzt mich alle an !!


----------



## BM_W (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Ich weiß nich was ihr alle habt !! ich finde es gut das jemand den ammies mal ein denkzettel verpasst hat ! die denken doch die können sich alles erlauben ! und spielen sich als weltpolizei auf !!  _

Sag mal gehts dir noch ganz gut?
Da sterben 30000 Menschen, und du sagst, "gut, dass denen mal einer nen Denkzettel verpasst"? Hast du sowas wie ein ethisches Verständniss? Oder rennst du noch mit der Keule durch den Wald?


----------



## Sokraates (12. September 2001)

*...*

Ich gratuliere zu dieser Entscheidung der PC-Games. Wirtschaftlich mag sie nicht richtig sein, menschlich aber sehr wohl und es tut gut zu sehen, dass in der Wirtschaft, in der es eigentlich nur um Geld geht, auch einmal der Mut aufgebracht wird aus Pietät eventuelle Verluste hinzunehmen (wobei diese bei der mehrheitlich positiven Resonanz nicht ins Gewicht fallen sollten).

All denen, die sich hier fragen, wieso wir denn um (wenn auch tausende) Menschen trauern, die einen Ozean entfernt Opfer dieses Anschlags wurden, möchte ich sagen, dass es nicht in erster Linie um Trauer geht. Wenige müssen um das Leben von Freunden oder Verwandten bangen. Viel mehr geht es um Respekt, welchen man Toten entgegenzubringen pflegt. Und da es sich hier um etwas handelt, dass die gesamte Welt betrifft, ist es nur recht und billig, dass man sich weltweit die Zeit nimmt den Toten gedanklich die Letzte Ehre zu erweisen. Und diese Gedanken werden wir nicht in der Schweigeminute haben, diese ist nämlich nur eine äußeres Zeichen für etwas, dass uns innerlich seit gestern bewegt.

Die Welt dreht sich weiter, doch ist es ein Zeichen, wenn man bereit ist selbst für eine kurze Zeit stehen zu bleiben und innezuhalten.


----------



## BM_W (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Überlegt doch mal was die ammies schon alles schreckliches gemacht haben ?? die atombomben auf japan ! die zerstörung dresdens .. köln .. der einsatz chemischer waffen in viatnam ! und das hat auch alles menschen leben gekostet !! und nicht nur 10.000 sondern erheblich mehr !!
- 
- also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt ich finde es nur gerecht ! _

Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn? Lebst du in der Steinzeit?
Schon mal was von friedensschaffenden Maßnahmen gegenüber Aggressoren gehört? Das war das Attentat mit Sicherheit nicht. Wenn du auch nur 5 Minuten Politik gehört hast, hättest du eine wesentlich intelligentere Meinung. So muss ich dir aber jede politische oder ähnliche Kompetenz absprechen.
Geh wieder online Menschen töten, dass entspricht wohl deinem IQ.


----------



## ASuB (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Ihr könnt zu mir sagen was ihr wollt das is mir scheiß egal !
- 
- ich habe meine meinung und bleibe dabei !! ihr verweichtlichen säcke habt euch doch auch schon alle einlullen lassen von der linken hetze in .de und von der medien mafia !! das ganze oh wir trauern jetzt alle kotzt mich an !! das is doch die totale heuchlerei !! als zB das erdbeben in türkei war habt ihr euch nich so aufgeregt ! obwohl da auch viele gestorben sind ! ihr regt euch nur auf weils in den usa passiert wäre !! hätte die usa ein paar raketen nach israel geschickt hätte kein schwein danach geschrien .. ihr labert doch alle nur das nach was ihr in den achso tollen und und natürlich unzensierten medien hört !! ihr seid alle zufeige eure eigene meinung zu sagen ! statt dessen heuchelt ihr hier mitleid ! ihr kotzt mich alle an !!
-------

Weißt DU was...deine meinung ist zum KOTZEN. Zwischen der Türkei und Amerika gibt es einen "kleinen" Unterschied. In der Türkei war eine Naturkatastrophe (Erdbeben genannt) schuld an den vielen Toten. Aber mit deinem beschränktem IQ hast Du wahrscheinlich gedacht das irgendwelche Terroristen durch Hüpfen so ein großes Erdbeben ausgelöst haben. Jeder der sich über den Anschlag freut oder denkt das es den USA recht geschieht, sollte seine Mutti mal fragen ob er als kleines Kind mal vom Wickeltisch gefallen ist. 

Viele Familien wurden an diesem Tag zerstört und es wird auf der ganzen Welt nie mehr wie zuvor sein._


----------



## Aysem (12. September 2001)

*Es muß weitergehen*

Die Ereignisse der letzten Stunden sind wohl das tragischste was in den letzten Jahren passiert ist, aber trotz allem muß unser Leben und das der Amerikaner weitergehen.
Versteht mich richtig, ich sage nicht, dass wir jetzt alle vergesen sollen, aber wir sollten versuchen zur Normalität zurückzukehren und trotzdem den Amerikanern und den Opfern dieser furchtbaren Greueltat zu gedenken.

Peace forever


----------



## Discotizer (12. September 2001)

Ich finde es ist jedem selber überlassen ob er nun gross um die Opfer des Anschlags trauert und auf welche Weise. Aber wer den darüber hinaus den  politischen ernst dieser Situation nicht erkennt, kann sicher jede Nacht gut schlafen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch nicht richtig nun alle öffentlichen Veranstaltungen ausfallen zu lassen, öffentliche Gebäude zu schliessen etc.
Damit gibt man solchen terroristischen Gruppen nur noch mehr bestätigung
mit Ihrer "Aktion" einen vollen Erfolg gehabt zu haben. Desweiteren sollten alle
Länder der sogenannten "Freien Welt" mit allen Mitteln die Drahtzieher dieses
Anschlags versuchen zu finden und einer gerechten Strafe zuführen, falls es
so etwas in diesem Fall noch gibt.

Ich hoffe durch dieses Attentat werden wir nicht an den Rand eines noch grösseren Unglücks gebracht.

.............................................................................!

Die Menschheit wird einfach nicht klüger.


----------



## HandgunSniper (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*


----------



## John_Travolta (12. September 2001)

*---------------------------*

natürlich ist es auch tragisch wenn in der türkei menschen beim ERdbeben kämpfen! doch es ist normal daß die menschheit seit bestehen mit Naturgewaltenzukämpfen haben.
Das traurige an der Geschichte ist daß Menschen PLANEN 20.000 Leute zu töten, um jemandem einen "Denkzettel" zu verpassen.    da können wie mal sehen, wie weit es gekommen ist und wie dumm unsere Rasse ist....

p.s. billige ich ebenfalls auch keine Giftgasattacken gegen Vietnam, oder was hier sonst noch angesprochen wurde!


----------



## AdrianShepard (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

Hey BM-W das must du verstehn. Seine mutter hat ihn dauernt gegen die wand geschlagen siehst ja was da rauskommt. Die terroristen und trottel von morgen. Meine meinung zu dem Spinner. An die Wand mit dir du Schwein. du solltest wie die armen leute im Trade Center qualvoll sterben und jeder andre idiot der genau so denkt wie du.

MFG Shepard


----------



## John_Travolta (12. September 2001)

*AW: ---------------------------*

(kann man seine posting irgendwie nachträglich ändern;Rechtschreibfehler oÄ.)


----------



## z3r0c00L (12. September 2001)

Auch ich nehme Anteil daran obwohl ich keine Verwanden dort hatte oder dort nur zumindest eine Person kannte... man sollte nicht Vergessen wieviele Tote es dort gegeben hat und das ist keineswegs abzutun mit irgendwelchen dummen kommentaren! 

Ich habe ein Gedenkbuch eingerichtet wo sich möglichst viele eintragen sollen... denn auch wir Computerspieler haben ein Herz... obwohl wir Spiele über den dritten Weltkrieg spielen oder als Terroristen auf die Menschenjagd gehen! 

Dieses ist KEIN Spiel, es ist knallharte Realität und da sollte man den Angehörigen trost spenden und zeigen, das man im Herzen bei Ihnen ist... 

http://www.guweb.com/cgi-bin/guestbook?id=Z3R0

Denn wir Zocker sind oft genug Negativ in den Medien aufgefallen.. jetzt wird es Zeit mal was positieves zu VOLLBRINGEN... 

Vielen Dank für eure Anteilnahme!


----------



## z3r0c00L (12. September 2001)

_- Auch ich nehme Anteil daran obwohl ich keine Verwanden dort hatte oder dort nur zumindest eine Person kannte... man sollte nicht Vergessen wieviele Tote es dort gegeben hat und das ist keineswegs abzutun mit irgendwelchen dummen kommentaren! 
- 
- Ich habe ein Gedenkbuch eingerichtet wo sich möglichst viele eintragen sollen... denn auch wir Computerspieler haben ein Herz... obwohl wir Spiele über den dritten Weltkrieg spielen oder als Terroristen auf die Menschenjagd gehen! 
- 
- Dieses ist KEIN Spiel, es ist knallharte Realität und da sollte man den Angehörigen trost spenden und zeigen, das man im Herzen bei Ihnen ist... 
- 
- http://www.guweb.com/cgi-bin/guestbook?id=Z3R0
- 
- Denn wir Zocker sind oft genug Negativ in den Medien aufgefallen.. jetzt wird es Zeit mal was positieves zu VOLLBRINGEN... 
- 
- Vielen Dank für eure Anteilnahme! _


Es tut mir leid aber die richtige Adresse ist natürlich http://www.guweb.com/cgi-bin/guestbook?id=Z3R0


----------



## Sheppard (12. September 2001)

*Trauer*

In Gedenken an all die sinnlosen Opfer !!


----------



## The_Humiliator (12. September 2001)

*AW: Trauer*

_- In Gedenken an all die sinnlosen Opfer !! _

dito

Aber mal eine andere Frage (keine Ahnung, obs schon wer geschrieben hat): Würde es genau so einen Medienrummel geben, wenn das gleiche in einem Land wie Indien, etc. passiert wäre???
...wenn es nicht in der "großen unbesiegbaren" USA, geschehen wäre...


----------



## Fire (12. September 2001)

*in stillem gedenken.........*

Ich finde, diese barbarische Tat kann (fast) nicht vergolten werden.
Viel zu viele UNSCHULDIGE Menschen mussten ihr leben lassen.

Warum gibt heutzutage noch solche Spinner???????????????????????????
Ich kann es immer noch nicht richtig begreifen.

in stillem gedenken an die Opfer.....
Fire

P.S. Wie währe es, wenn ihr aufgrund der großen anteilnahme ein "Kondolenzbuch" auf www.pcgames.de einrichtet?


----------



## Glaurung (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Ihr könnt zu mir sagen was ihr wollt das is mir scheiß egal !

ich glaube du bist auch keinem besonders wichtig...sonst würdest du son geistigen dünschiss garnicht erst produzieren

- ich habe meine meinung und bleibe dabei !! ihr verweichtlichen säcke habt euch doch auch schon alle einlullen lassen von der linken hetze in .de und von der medien mafia !! das ganze oh wir trauern jetzt alle kotzt mich an !! das is doch die totale heuchlerei !! als zB das erdbeben in türkei war habt ihr euch nich so aufgeregt ! obwohl da auch viele gestorben sind ! ihr regt euch nur auf weils in den usa passiert wäre !! hätte die usa ein paar raketen nach israel geschickt hätte kein schwein danach geschrien .. ihr labert doch alle nur das nach was ihr in den achso tollen und und natürlich unzensierten medien hört !! ihr seid alle zufeige eure eigene meinung zu sagen ! statt dessen heuchelt ihr hier mitleid ! ihr kotzt mich alle an !!
-  _

ich scheiss auf die usa, allerdings finde ich es nicht besonders toll wenn son "paar" fanatischer idioten meinen die müssen halb new york verwüsten nur weil die ne andere religion haben...ich weiss ja nicht, wie DU das fändest:
du sitz so an seinem arbeitsplatz und regst dich über beschissene arbeitsbedingungen oder machst dir sonst was für gedanken und dann guckst du aus dem fenster und siehst ein passagierflugzeug direkt auf dich zu fliegen...viel spass dabei du blöder wichser...


----------



## BARDIOC (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Ich weiß nich was ihr alle habt !! ich finde es gut das jemand den ammies mal ein denkzettel verpasst hat ! die denken doch die können sich alles erlauben ! und spielen sich als weltpolizei auf !!  _

Du hast doch den Arsch auf, Du Penner!
Was habendenn der einfache Angestellte, der normale Tourist, all die Menschen damit zu tun?
Versuch doch mal das, was eigentlich jeder haben sollte, nämlich das Hirn einzuschalten (sofern Du eines besitzt).
ich könnte dir eigentlich noch viel mehr sagen, allerdings befürchte ich, daß Du das eh nicht kapieren würdest. Gib Dir doch die kugel, leute wie du sind doch absolut ausserhalb jeglicher menschlicher Norm und ethik, ausserdem zeugt doch dein hirnloser, absolut dummer 'Kommentar', daß du eigentlich NIX, aber auch gar NIX verstehst.

m unfreundlichen G
bardioc


----------



## BARDIOC (12. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Überlegt doch mal was die ammies schon alles schreckliches gemacht haben ?? die atombomben auf japan ! die zerstörung dresdens .. köln .. der einsatz chemischer waffen in viatnam ! und das hat auch alles menschen leben gekostet !! und nicht nur 10.000 sondern erheblich mehr !!
- 
- also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt ich finde es nur gerecht ! _

da bleibt nur zu sagen:    DU RIESENARSCHLOCH!!!!
eigentlich nicht meine Art mich auszudrücken, aber bei Deinem Scheiss mach ich ne Ausnahme


----------



## BARDIOC (12. September 2001)

*AW: Ihr habt doch alle ein an der Waffel!*

_- - Ich find das ganze ja auch schrecklich, aber meint ihr nicht, ihr übertreibt alle ein wenig? Ich meine es ist wirklich kein Grund hier im Netz alles dicht zu machen. Auf CS.de läuft genau der selbe Senf ab! Wenn ich mir nicht mal mehr Ablenkung zu dem Thema gönnen kann, wirds doch noch viel schlimmer! Ich sag: Weitermachen wie zuvor, von dem Thema hör ich schon genug in den Nachichten, da müssen Leute wie ihr nicht noch denken Sie müssten alles stoppen, nur weil dann die Betroffenen danke sagen können!
- - 
- - Echt zum kotzen von euch!
- - 

Dein Nickname sagt es doch wohl mehr als deutlich!!!!    IDIOT
- -  
- 
- 
- jap, mein ich auch, es passieren viele sachen, die ungewollt von vielen sind. es is schrecklich, aber keiner kann was daran ändern. das leben muss weiter gehen. 
- aber das gesamte inet lahm zu legen etc find ich auch n ****. und wenn dann clans matches absagen, bzw. server schließen etc. find ich das noch schlimmer. _


----------



## BARDIOC (13. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Ihr könnt zu mir sagen was ihr wollt das is mir scheiß egal !
- 
- ich habe meine meinung und bleibe dabei !! ihr verweichtlichen säcke habt euch doch auch schon alle einlullen lassen von der linken hetze in .de und von der medien mafia !! das ganze oh wir trauern jetzt alle kotzt mich an !! das is doch die totale heuchlerei !! als zB das erdbeben in türkei war habt ihr euch nich so aufgeregt ! obwohl da auch viele gestorben sind ! ihr regt euch nur auf weils in den usa passiert wäre !! hätte die usa ein paar raketen nach israel geschickt hätte kein schwein danach geschrien .. ihr labert doch alle nur das nach was ihr in den achso tollen und und natürlich unzensierten medien hört !! ihr seid alle zufeige eure eigene meinung zu sagen ! statt dessen heuchelt ihr hier mitleid ! ihr kotzt mich alle an !!
-  _

Warum, Du absulut krankes Hirn, sollten die USA Raketen nach Israel schicken??  Hasz Du denn überhaubt den Überblick, was in der Welt passiert?. Mensch (wieso nenn ich Dich eigentlich Mensch?) geh aus diesem Forum raus, geh aus dem gesamten netz raus, schiess dir ne Kugel in den kopf und lass uns normale Menschen mit Moral und Ethik in Ruhe.
(P.S.   wer verweichlicht ist lass ich mal offen, aber ich war 12 Jahre Soldat in einer Verwendung, die Du Assi keinen Tag überstehen würdest, Du 'harter Kerl' (aber wohl nur als Held in PC-Spielen)


----------



## NIGHTRED (13. September 2001)

_- Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. 
- 
- ( Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?article_id=12045 ) _


----------



## Monst_er (13. September 2001)

*AW: junge du hast echt einen Kopfschuss !!!*

_- - - - Ich weiß nich was ihr alle habt !! ich finde es gut das jemand den ammies mal ein denkzettel verpasst hat ! die denken doch die können sich alles erlauben ! und spielen sich als weltpolizei auf !!  
- -  
- - Mensch du bist entweder stroh-doof oder einfach nur behindert !!! So Leute wie dich müsste man, wenn sie unter den Trümmern liegen als letzte rausholen, wenn überhaupt !!!
- - du dummes Arschl*** 
- 
- also ich trauere ja auch um die zivilbevölkerung, aber nun sehen die amis mal, das sie nicht unverwundbar sind und sich nicht wie die oberbosse der welt aufspielen sollen, nur das es die bevölkerung so hartr treffen mußte...aber trotzdem spiel ich weiter, is ja kein weltuntergang. allerdings sollten sie terro´risten bestraft werden...

mhhh ich glaube wenn Amiland nich so stark wär würdest du nich mehr spielen!!!!! Und ausserdem da wir ja jetzt nach Paragraph 5 des Natobündnisses auch mitdabei sind is hier nix mehr komisch......

MFG
Monst_er

P.S.: Weltkriege wurden schon wegen kleinerm Dreck ausgelöst!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Monst_er (13. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Ich habe keine Ahnung was in dir vorgeht.
- 
- Aber das sind BEIDES Ereignisse die man nicht einmal seinem schlimsten Feinde wünscht. Solch grausamkeit verdient niemand auf dieser Welt. Und ich hoffe auch dass die Amerikaner nicht gleich mit ähnlichen Mitteln auf diese Teroristen losgehen. Das würde einen ewigen Kreis schliessen.
- 
Nicht mit ähnlichen sondern mit viel härtern Mittel!!!! Die Amis werden sich nicht beugen und wenn die Terrors versuchen mit diesen Anschlägen die Politik der Amis zu ändern haben sie sich getäuscht jetzt werden sie eher bei der Politik bleiben

MFG
Monst_er_


----------



## Monst_er (13. September 2001)

*AW: News - Sprachlosigkeit IHR ÜBERTREIBT*

_- Hast vollkommen recht!
- Totaler Blödsinn was ihr da alle abzieht! _
Sach ma irgendwie kommt ihr mir alle vor als hättet ihr en Horizont von nem 10jährigen.....hier wurden Zivilisten getötet HALLO klingelst????
Die konnten nix dafür!!!! Die haben gearbeitet!!!!
Außerdem sind Terrors dumme feige schweine die ihr gesicht nich zeigen...und töten weils se meinen ihre Religion wär besser!!!!
Sol ich töten weil meine Religion sich von deiner (blödes Beispiel) unterscheidet!!!????

MFG
Monst_er

P.S.: In diesem Forum sind viel zu viele Pisser wie du die nur so eine Scheisse laber weil se hinter nem Pseudonym stecken!!!!!


----------



## Grave_Digger (13. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Ich weiß nich was ihr alle habt !! ich finde es gut das jemand den ammies mal ein denkzettel verpasst hat ! die denken doch die können sich alles erlauben ! und spielen sich als weltpolizei auf !!  _

hallo du cock-sucker,
ich kann mich nur allen anderen meinungen anschließen.
so ein kommentar entbehrt jeglicher menschlichen logik. du scheinst, genauso wie der abschaum der dieses verbrechen geplant und durchgeführt hat, kein rational denkender mensch zu sein. es ist wirklich traurig das es anscheinend so viele hirnlose auf der welt gibt, die sich einen dreck um das leben kümmern.
vielleicht weißt du es einfach nicht besser und deine dummheit rührt daher daß deine eltern geschwister sind, aber eventuell solltest du mal drüber nachdenken dich einer therapie zu unterziehen.


----------



## Grismo (13. September 2001)

*AW: Ihr habt doch alle ein an der Waffel!*

_- - aber das gesamte inet lahm zu legen etc find ich auch n ****. und wenn dann clans matches absagen, bzw. server schließen etc. find ich das noch schlimmer. 
-  _

Ich sag nur Fuck auf das Inet und auf irgendwelche CS-Server, es gibt Tage im Leben da zählt kein Geld, kein gutes TV-Programm, keine Highscore in der Irrealen Welt. Die Anschläge bei denen 1000 von Zivilisten umgekommen sind, sind für mich keine Anschläge auf Amerika sondern, wie Schröder schon sagte, gegen die ganze Zivilisierte Welt. Einige Personen in diesem Thread zeigen ganz deutlich das sie nicht zur Zivilisieren Welt gehören, und wenn mir so ein Spinner in den nächsten Tagen vor die Augen kommt, dann gibt es aber ordentlich etwas auf die Fresse !!! Danke ...


----------



## EsDragon (13. September 2001)

Hallo,

ich bitte dich einmal zu überlegen was du sagst, ist dir nicht klar welche auswirkungen ein nuclearer schlag hätte? Und wen in aller Welt willst du denn damit treffen... meinst du alle terroristen, die an dem anschlag beteiligt waren sitzen im moment gemütlich und gesammelt an einem fleck? oder ihre beauftrager und bosse?

erst denken dann reden (bzw. schreiben)!

Gruß
ESDRAGON


----------



## Pate (13. September 2001)

also, jetzt machen mal alle, die diesen feigen Anschlag fuer achso toll halten mal den Kopf zu und Gedenken der Massen an Toten, die es zu beklagen gibt.
Es gibt kein schaerferes Vergehen, als gegen Zivilisten vorzugehen.
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es soviele kranke Subjekte im Netz gibt, die das toll finden, wenn durch ein Terrorattentat Menschen ihr Leben lassen muessen, und das auch nur, weil irgenjemand glaubt, es den USA mal richtig zeigen zu muessen.
Diese Leute, die das toll finden, haben eigentlich nichts mehr hier verloren und sind den Begriff Mensch absolut nicht wuerdig.
Allein ehtisch gesehen ist dieser Anschlag zu verurteilen, und zwar von jedem Menschen, egal ob er Christ ist oder einer anderen Religion angehoert, egal, in welchem Land er wohnt, egal, welche Hautfarbe er hat.
Man sollte diese Subjekte einfach bannen, und das Niveau und die Thematik, um die es hier geht, beibehalten.
Diese Sache ist zu ernst, als dass man hier mit dummen Kommentaren um sich werfen sollte.
Soviel von mir,
Patre
(Kaiser Stefan, Muenchen, damit ihr seht, dass ich mich nicht hinter einem Nick verstecken muss)


----------



## Malik (13. September 2001)

*Wo ist die Grenze?*

Die Entscheidung der Redaktion bis auf weiteres keinen Spielspass ueber die Homepage zu verbreiten finde ich uebertrieben.

Auch ich bin entsetzt von diesem Akt des Terrors, aber nicht bereit  deswegen auf Unterhaltung oder Spielspass zu verzichten. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil beinahe taeglich Terroranschlaege in der Welt veruebt werden.

Mir stellt sich die Frage ab wievielen Opfern die Redaktion keinen Spielspass mehr verbreiten kann. 20 Tote bei einem Selbstmordattentat in Israel sind in Ordnung, davon laesst sich keiner beeindrucken. Aber wo ist die Grenze?

Ich sehe nichts ungewoehnliches an diesem Anschlag. Terrorismus richtet sich meistens gegen Unschuldige. Und ob davon tausende Amerikaner oder 20 Israelis betroffen sind macht fuer mich nur einen geringen Unterschied. Die Opfer sind letztendlich nur Zahlen, solange man nicht selbst in irgendeiner Weise betroffen ist.


----------



## ChriFlex (13. September 2001)

*AW: News - Sprachlosigkeit -> NIGHTRED!*

Kaiser Stefan, endlich wieder einmal wesentliche. aussagekräftige Worte.

Wie kann es im Netz nur solche Idioten geben wie z. B. NIGHTRED.
Wie kann man nur der Meinung sein, ein Atomschlag wäre gerechtfertigt. Es ist schon seit Ewigkeiten bewiesen, dass ein Nuklearer Angriff unweigerlich zu einem globalen Fallout führen wird.
Genauso ist es unsinnig zu sagen, dass man eine Nuklearrakete gerechtfertigt wäre. Wie kannst du so etwas sagen. 
Wie wiegt man bitte Menschenleben auf. 100000 tote Zivilisten sind eine Nuklearrakete. Du....
Hast du nicht gesehen was eine Atombombe anrichtet. Hattest du nie Geschichte. Du bist vielleicht auch noch der Meinung dass die Zeit zw. 1. und 2. Weltkrieg besser war als heute. Und dass eine Diktatur besser ist als eine Demokratie.

Es gibt Menschen auf der Welt die sich der derzeitigen Situation einfach nicht bewusst sind. Dies könnte wirklich der Beginn eines dritten Weltkrieges sein. Und bei diesem Krieg wird es KEINEN Gewinner geben!!!!


----------



## Grismo (13. September 2001)

*AW: News - Sprachlosigkeit -> NIGHTRED!*

@ Malik Die Opfer sind letztendlich nur Zahlen, solange man nicht selbst in irgendeiner Weise betroffen ist.
Ich hoffe das Dir einmal ähnliches Leid wieder fährt, und das Deine Menschen dann genauso einen Stuss reden und so reagieren wie Du jetzt.

Alle die hier nach dem Moto Egal posten haben meine Tiefste Verachtung.


----------



## EsDragon (13. September 2001)

*AW: News - Sprachlosigkeit -> NIGHTRED!*

...aber auf der anderen Seite bringt es auch überhaupt nix, wenn jeder dem anderen seine tiefe Verachtung darlegt... 
es ist eine tragische reaktion, ABER ich will noch mal darauf hinweisen, dass falls diese Katastrophe in einem anderen Land geschehen wäre, es niemals dieses Ausmaß an empörung gegeben hätte.
Ich bitte euch mal darüber nachzudenken...

Danke
P.S.: BITTE MACHT WEITER MIT DER BERICHTERSTATTUNG, DENN ES BRINGT KEINER SAU WAS WENN KEINE INFORMATIONEN FLIESEN!
Solidarität schon und gut ABER das wird langsam lächerlich, oder seid ihr da wirklich soooo anderer Meinung?

Gruß
Andreas Bruckmeyer

Gruß


----------



## EsDragon (13. September 2001)

*AW: Wo ist die Grenze?*

Es gibt diese gernzen und eine dieser grenzen ist auf jeden fall überschritten worden... nur glaube ich, wenn sie nicht in amerika, sonder in einem der (lt. Schröder) "unzilivisierten"  länder überschritten worden wäre, dann würde weder diese empörung herschen noch würde z.B. PC-Games dicht machen!
Oder?


----------



## OldMike (13. September 2001)

Ja, ich denke auch, dass diese Entscheidung die richtige war.

Aber was mir positiv aufgefallen ist, bei den ganzen Zuschriften:
Da wird oft behauptet, die meisten Computerspiele würden die Menschen verrohen......
Aber wenn ich mir die vielen Zuschriften ansehe, wie einfühlsam und verständnisvoll da die meisten Kommentare ausgefallen sind, denk ich, dass dies etwas andres aufzeigt.
Klar gibt es ein paar Wichtigmacher, die was andres schreiben müssen, schon um Aufsehen zu erregen. Und wer Zynismus zeigt, benutzt eigentlich nur einen Abwehrmechanismus, denn auf diese Weise kann man sich die schrecklichen Details von seinem Inneren fernhalten.
Wer aber noch denken und fühlen kann, wird den Schrecken spüren.
Wenn mich auch der Anschlag bestürzt hat, diese Reaktionen machen mich auf eine Weise eigentlich froh, denn da sieht man, dass es doch noch Menschlichkeit bei uns gibt.

Und ein Gutes könnte dieses Geschocktsein, dieses Mitgefühl auch bringen, nämlich, dass die Welt, die "Guten", sag ich mal, wieder näher zusammenrückt, es wär eine Chance.

Aber auf die Dauer sollten wir uns von diesen Koranverbrechern nicht die Freude am Leben verderben lassen, denn dann hätten sie da auch ein Ziel erreicht, nämlich uns alle fertigzumachen.

Nur ist es halt schwer, wieder so zur Tagesordnung zurückzukehren.

Genug gelabert

Mike


----------



## Monst_er (13. September 2001)

_- Ja, ich denke auch, dass diese Entscheidung die richtige war.
- 
- Aber was mir positiv aufgefallen ist, bei den ganzen Zuschriften:
- Da wird oft behauptet, die meisten Computerspiele würden die Menschen verrohen......
- Aber wenn ich mir die vielen Zuschriften ansehe, wie einfühlsam und verständnisvoll da die meisten Kommentare ausgefallen sind, denk ich, dass dies etwas andres aufzeigt.
- Klar gibt es ein paar Wichtigmacher, die was andres schreiben müssen, schon um Aufsehen zu erregen. Und wer Zynismus zeigt, benutzt eigentlich nur einen Abwehrmechanismus, denn auf diese Weise kann man sich die schrecklichen Details von seinem Inneren fernhalten.
- Wer aber noch denken und fühlen kann, wird den Schrecken spüren.
- Wenn mich auch der Anschlag bestürzt hat, diese Reaktionen machen mich auf eine Weise eigentlich froh, denn da sieht man, dass es doch noch Menschlichkeit bei uns gibt.
- 
- Und ein Gutes könnte dieses Geschocktsein, dieses Mitgefühl auch bringen, nämlich, dass die Welt, die "Guten", sag ich mal, wieder näher zusammenrückt, es wär eine Chance.
- 
- Aber auf die Dauer sollten wir uns von diesen Koranverbrechern nicht die Freude am Leben verderben lassen, denn dann hätten sie da auch ein Ziel erreicht, nämlich uns alle fertigzumachen.
- 
- Nur ist es halt schwer, wieder so zur Tagesordnung zurückzukehren.
-  
- Genug gelabert
- 
- Mike

Absolute Korrekt
Und ihr Ziel uns Fertigzumachen werden sie nie erreichen!!!!!!
Dafür sind wir viel zu stark und die zu schwach!!!!!!

MFG
Monst_er aka Steffen Rapp Pfungstadt_


----------



## Neutron2001 (13. September 2001)

Hallo PCG-Team,

wie den vielen anderen Mitgliedern, so muss ich ebenso Euch loben. Sehr hochachtungsvoll, dass Ihr den Geschehnissen in den USA Beachtung schenkt, anstatt diese einfach zu ignorieren.


Gruß
Neutron2001 (Case)


----------



## WarLord702 (13. September 2001)

*AW: News - Sprachlosigkeit IHR ÜBERTREIBT*

- Sach ma irgendwie kommt ihr mir alle vor als hättet ihr en Horizont von nem 10jährigen.....hier wurden Zivilisten getötet HALLO klingelst????
- Die konnten nix dafür!!!! Die haben gearbeitet!!!!
- Außerdem sind Terrors dumme feige schweine die ihr gesicht nich zeigen...und töten weils se meinen ihre Religion wär besser!!!!
- Sol ich töten weil meine Religion sich von deiner (blödes Beispiel) unterscheidet!!!????
- 
- MFG
- Monst_er
- 
- P.S.: In diesem Forum sind viel zu viele Pisser wie du die nur so eine Scheisse laber weil se hinter nem Pseudonym stecken!!!!!
- 
-  [/i]

Mir kommts vor als hättest DU den IQ eines 10 Jährigen!
Kannst du nicht lesen?
WAS SOLL ES BRINGEN, IM INTERNET SO GEDENKENS-SCHEISSE ABZUZIEHEN?
Ich habe heute morgen meine Gedenkstunde eingelegt, es tut mir leid, aber wenn gemordet, vergewaltigt und ausgeraubt wird sind das meiner Ansicht nach auch Zivilisten! Klingelts?
Mir gehts weniger darum dass ich sag ihr sollt nicht trauern, aber meiner Ansicht nach kann man das für sich tun, und muss deswegen keine Internet-Communities oder Server schliessen (bzw. stoppen)

MfG

WarLord


----------



## WarLord702 (13. September 2001)

*AW: Ihr habt doch alle ein an der Waffel!*

- Ich sag nur Fuck auf das Inet und auf irgendwelche CS-Server, es gibt Tage im Leben da zählt kein Geld, kein gutes TV-Programm, keine Highscore in der Irrealen Welt. Die Anschläge bei denen 1000 von Zivilisten umgekommen sind, sind für mich keine Anschläge auf Amerika sondern, wie Schröder schon sagte, gegen die ganze Zivilisierte Welt. Einige Personen in diesem Thread zeigen ganz deutlich das sie nicht zur Zivilisieren Welt gehören, und wenn mir so ein Spinner in den nächsten Tagen vor die Augen kommt, dann gibt es aber ordentlich etwas auf die ?Fresse? !!! Danke ...

Das sollte meiner Ansicht nach jeder Mensch für sich entscheiden dürfen!
Und, ja, sag mir wo du wohnst, ich trete dir gern vor die Augen, bei gelegenheit schlag ich gleich noch rein! Dann siehst ja wer eins auf die "Fresse" bekommt! Depp


----------



## WarLord702 (13. September 2001)

*AW: Wo ist die Grenze?*

_- Die Entscheidung der Redaktion bis auf weiteres keinen Spielspass ueber die Homepage zu verbreiten finde ich uebertrieben.
- 
- Auch ich bin entsetzt von diesem Akt des Terrors, aber nicht bereit  deswegen auf Unterhaltung oder Spielspass zu verzichten. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil beinahe taeglich Terroranschlaege in der Welt veruebt werden.
- 
- Mir stellt sich die Frage ab wievielen Opfern die Redaktion keinen Spielspass mehr verbreiten kann. 20 Tote bei einem Selbstmordattentat in Israel sind in Ordnung, davon laesst sich keiner beeindrucken. Aber wo ist die Grenze?
- 
- Ich sehe nichts ungewoehnliches an diesem Anschlag. Terrorismus richtet sich meistens gegen Unschuldige. Und ob davon tausende Amerikaner oder 20 Israelis betroffen sind macht fuer mich nur einen geringen Unterschied. Die Opfer sind letztendlich nur Zahlen, solange man nicht selbst in irgendeiner Weise betroffen ist.
- 
-  _

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
Danke!


----------



## Azi (13. September 2001)

Absolut Richtig-----

Jetzt zählen keine Spiele, sondern MITLEID!!!!!!


----------



## WarLord702 (13. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

- 
- Du hast doch den Arsch auf, Du Penner!
- Was habendenn der einfache Angestellte, der normale Tourist, all die Menschen damit zu tun?
- Versuch doch mal das, was eigentlich jeder haben sollte, nämlich das Hirn einzuschalten (sofern Du eines besitzt).
- ich könnte dir eigentlich noch viel mehr sagen, allerdings befürchte ich, daß Du das eh nicht kapieren würdest. Gib Dir doch die kugel, leute wie du sind doch absolut ausserhalb jeglicher menschlicher Norm und ethik, ausserdem zeugt doch dein hirnloser, absolut dummer 'Kommentar', daß du eigentlich NIX, aber auch gar NIX verstehst.
- 
- m unfreundlichen G
- bardioc [/i]

langsam denk ich du bist hier der Spinner, der es nichtmal schafft, ohne seine dummen blöden Ausdrücke zu argumentieren!
(Soll nicht heissen ich sei RealWikinger's Meinung)


----------



## maypaynefan (13. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Ich weiß nich was ihr alle habt !! ich finde es gut das jemand den ammies mal ein denkzettel verpasst hat ! die denken doch die können sich alles erlauben ! und spielen sich als weltpolizei auf !!  _

Du dummer Wichser, du hast echt nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank!!! Dich würde ich gerne im WTC verrecken sehen. Dümmer wie du geht es nicht.


----------



## yogi9999 (13. September 2001)

_- Hallo PCG-Team,
- 
- wie den vielen anderen Mitgliedern, so muss ich ebenso Euch loben. Sehr hochachtungsvoll, dass Ihr den Geschehnissen in den USA Beachtung schenkt, anstatt diese einfach zu ignorieren.
_

Ignoriert man solche Ereignisse indem man solch eine PC-News Seite weiter aktuallisiert ?

Soll man jetzt zwei  Wochen zuHause sitzten und trübsal blasen ?

Es war ein schreckliches Ereigniss und wenn man irgendwie helfen kann ist das gut so !

Man kann auch der Toten und Opfer gedenken / betem. Aber das Leben geht weiter. Dazu gehört auch die täglich Arbeit.

Wenn jemand imo nichts mehr mit PC zu tun haben will soll er halt das Ding auslassen.

YoGi9999


----------



## The_Chatter_15 (13. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- - Überlegt doch mal was die ammies schon alles schreckliches gemacht haben ?? die atombomben auf japan ! die zerstörung dresdens .. köln .. der einsatz chemischer waffen in viatnam ! und das hat auch alles menschen leben gekostet !! und nicht nur 10.000 sondern erheblich mehr !!
- - 
- - also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt ich finde es nur gerecht ! 
- 
- Ich will über jemanden mit deinem Horizont eigentlich nicht zuviele Worte verlieren aber ich will dir Pisser doch mal meine Meinung sagen:
- 
- Ein Moderator von RTL hat gestern folgendes Zitat gemach: "Alle die sich jetzt heimlich (oder weniger heimlich wie du du Sucker) über die geschehenen Ereignisse freuen, sollten sich mal überlegen was für eine Welt sie in Zukunft eigentlich sehen möchten"
- Wenn du jedem einen "Denkzettel" wegen vergangenem geben willst, finden wir uns bald im Mittelalter oder bei den Barbaren wieder. Dies hier ist kein Spiel. Du hättest genauso in den Twin Towers gesessen haben können. Ach nein thuldigung mit deiner vermeintlich antikapitalistischen, bzw. Antidemokratischen Ansicht würdest wohl nie einen Fuss ind das "Ammieland" setzten.  Lass dir das mal durch den Kopf gehen. Ich finde man sollte Leute wie dich auf die gleiche Stufen wie die Terroristen!
- 
- Matthias "Yokel" Jenny
- 
-  _also das is ja garnich so falsch was "realwikinger" da gesagt hat. wieviel sind denn in HIROSHIMA umgekommen??? HUNDERTAUSENDE!!!!! davon spricht heute kaum noch einer, alllerdings von dem jetzigen Anschlag schon, weil der ja grad mal 2 tage zrückliegt , das in hiroshima aber schon über ein halbes jahrhundert!! und das hat nichts mit "antidemokratisch" oder "antikapitalistisch" zu tun, das ist die REINE WAHRHEIT!!!! Und dein lezter satz,yokel, is totaler quatsch! Nur jetzt glaub nich das ich mich über den anschlag am dienstag freue!!! das tut realwikinger sicher auch nich,oder??


----------



## The_Chatter_15 (13. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- - Überlegt doch mal was die ammies schon alles schreckliches gemacht haben ?? die atombomben auf japan ! die zerstörung dresdens .. köln .. der einsatz chemischer waffen in viatnam ! und das hat auch alles menschen leben gekostet !! und nicht nur 10.000 sondern erheblich mehr !!
- - 
- - also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt ich finde es nur gerecht ! 
- 
- Ich will über jemanden mit deinem Horizont eigentlich nicht zuviele Worte verlieren aber ich will dir Pisser doch mal meine Meinung sagen:
- 
- Ein Moderator von RTL hat gestern folgendes Zitat gemach: "Alle die sich jetzt heimlich (oder weniger heimlich wie du du Sucker) über die geschehenen Ereignisse freuen, sollten sich mal überlegen was für eine Welt sie in Zukunft eigentlich sehen möchten"
- Wenn du jedem einen "Denkzettel" wegen vergangenem geben willst, finden wir uns bald im Mittelalter oder bei den Barbaren wieder. Dies hier ist kein Spiel. Du hättest genauso in den Twin Towers gesessen haben können. Ach nein thuldigung mit deiner vermeintlich antikapitalistischen, bzw. Antidemokratischen Ansicht würdest wohl nie einen Fuss ind das "Ammieland" setzten.  Lass dir das mal durch den Kopf gehen. Ich finde man sollte Leute wie dich auf die gleiche Stufen wie die Terroristen!
- 
- Matthias "Yokel" Jenny
- 
-  _also das is ja garnich so falsch was "realwikinger" da gesagt hat. wieviel sind denn in HIROSHIMA umgekommen??? HUNDERTAUSENDE!!!!! davon spricht heute kaum noch einer, alllerdings von dem jetzigen Anschlag schon, weil der ja grad mal 2 tage zrückliegt , das in hiroshima aber schon über ein halbes jahrhundert!! und das hat nichts mit "antidemokratisch" oder "antikapitalistisch" zu tun, das ist die REINE WAHRHEIT!!!! Und dein lezter satz,yokel, is totaler quatsch! Nur jetzt glaub nich das ich mich über den anschlag am dienstag freue!!!


----------



## Ikarus25 (13. September 2001)

*AW: Freiheit*

_- Ich finde die Entscheidung ebenfalls richtig.
- 
- Man sollte diese Bluttat aber nicht nur als Angriff gegen die USA, für viele radikal-islamische Gruppen der Teufel schlechthin, sehen, sondern als Angriff auf die ganze freie Welt. 
- Für uns ist Freiheit etwas selbstverständliches, ein Gut das jeder beansprucht. In manchen Ländern wie Afghanistan aber gibt es keine Freiheit - nur die Freiheit Allah zu dienen! Unabhängig davon, ob die Afghanen, die ja wissentlich Osama Bin Laden unterschlupf bieten, ebenfalls unabhängig davon ob er den Anschlag zu verantworten hat, glaube ich, das dieses Land / diese Regierung (Taliban) zur Strecke gebracht werden. Ich glaube auch nicht, das die Angriffe in Kabul nur von der liberalen Opposition kommt. Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn alle militärischen, oder militärisch genutzten Einrichtung konsequent gebommt werden. Wenn ich nicht so ein Mitleid mit der unschuldigen Bevölkerung dort hätte, würde ich sagen: Das ganze Land zuscheissen und nen Parkplatz draus machen.
- 
- PS.: Ich halte es für ein unglaublich unwürdiges und unehrenhaftes Verhalten auf eine solche Tat Freudenfeste abzuhalten, egal wie sehr man die Amerikaner hast!  _

Es war KEIN Angriff gegen die gesamte "Freie Welt" oder gegen "die Demokratie". Es war ein Angriff gegen die USA. Für mich sind die USA die DIE freie Welt und nicht DIE Demokratie. Die USA bzw. die 1. Welt wurde reich durch Ausbeutung der 3. Welt. Das schürt Hass. Die USA haben nichts getan, diesen Hass zu besänftigen. Was allerdings diese Tat nicht rechtfertigt, wie nichts diese Tat rechtfertigen kann.


----------



## The_Chatter_15 (13. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- - Überlegt doch mal was die ammies schon alles schreckliches gemacht haben ?? die atombomben auf japan ! die zerstörung dresdens .. köln .. der einsatz chemischer waffen in viatnam ! und das hat auch alles menschen leben gekostet !! und nicht nur 10.000 sondern erheblich mehr !!
- - 
- - also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt ich finde es nur gerecht ! 
- 
- Ich will über jemanden mit deinem Horizont eigentlich nicht zuviele Worte verlieren aber ich will dir Pisser doch mal meine Meinung sagen:
- 
- Ein Moderator von RTL hat gestern folgendes Zitat gemach: "Alle die sich jetzt heimlich (oder weniger heimlich wie du du Sucker) über die geschehenen Ereignisse freuen, sollten sich mal überlegen was für eine Welt sie in Zukunft eigentlich sehen möchten"
- Wenn du jedem einen "Denkzettel" wegen vergangenem geben willst, finden wir uns bald im Mittelalter oder bei den Barbaren wieder. Dies hier ist kein Spiel. Du hättest genauso in den Twin Towers gesessen haben können. Ach nein thuldigung mit deiner vermeintlich antikapitalistischen, bzw. Antidemokratischen Ansicht würdest wohl nie einen Fuss ind das "Ammieland" setzten.  Lass dir das mal durch den Kopf gehen. Ich finde man sollte Leute wie dich auf die gleiche Stufen wie die Terroristen!
- 
- Matthias "Yokel" Jenny
- 
-  _also das is ja garnich so falsch was "realwikinger" da gesagt hat. wieviel sind denn in HIROSHIMA umgekommen??? HUNDERTAUSENDE!!!!! davon spricht heute kaum noch einer, alllerdings von dem jetzigen Anschlag schon, weil der ja grad mal 2 tage zrückliegt , das in hiroshima aber schon über ein halbes jahrhundert!! und das hat nichts mit "antidemokratisch" oder "antikapitalistisch" zu tun, das ist die REINE WAHRHEIT!!!! Und dein lezter satz,yokel, is totaler quatsch! Nur jetzt glaub nich das ich mich über den anschlag am dienstag freue!!! 

ach übrigens: unser geschichtslehrer hat uns heut gesagt das am 11.9(!) 1981(vor exakt 20 jahren) der friedensvertrag zwischen israel und ägypten vereinbart wurde und das die arabischen länder (israel is ja umgeben von arabischen staaten) somit israel neben sich akzeptieren mußten. Darum is das datum vielleicht kein zufall....


----------



## yogi9999 (13. September 2001)

*AW: Wo ist die Grenze?*

_- - Die Entscheidung der Redaktion bis auf weiteres keinen Spielspass ueber die Homepage zu verbreiten finde ich uebertrieben.
- - 
- - Auch ich bin entsetzt von diesem Akt des Terrors, aber nicht bereit  deswegen auf Unterhaltung oder Spielspass zu verzichten. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil beinahe taeglich Terroranschlaege in der Welt veruebt werden.
- - 
- - Mir stellt sich die Frage ab wievielen Opfern die Redaktion keinen Spielspass mehr verbreiten kann. 20 Tote bei einem Selbstmordattentat in Israel sind in Ordnung, davon laesst sich keiner beeindrucken. Aber wo ist die Grenze?
- - 
- - Ich sehe nichts ungewoehnliches an diesem Anschlag. Terrorismus richtet sich meistens gegen Unschuldige. Und ob davon tausende Amerikaner oder 20 Israelis betroffen sind macht fuer mich nur einen geringen Unterschied. Die Opfer sind letztendlich nur Zahlen, solange man nicht selbst in irgendeiner Weise betroffen ist.
- - 
- -  
- 
- Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
- Danke! _

Auch meine Meinung !!

Ich trauere auch und bin auch immernoch geschockt. Aber das Leben geht weiter. Und man hilft den Leuten in den USA auch nicht indem man hier nichts mehr macht, oder ?!

YoGi9999


----------



## BM_W (13. September 2001)

*AW: Ihr habt doch alle ein an der Waffel!*

_- - Ich sag nur Fuck auf das Inet und auf irgendwelche CS-Server, es gibt Tage im Leben da zählt kein Geld, kein gutes TV-Programm, keine Highscore in der Irrealen Welt. Die Anschläge bei denen 1000 von Zivilisten umgekommen sind, sind für mich keine Anschläge auf Amerika sondern, wie Schröder schon sagte, gegen die ganze Zivilisierte Welt. Einige Personen in diesem Thread zeigen ganz deutlich das sie nicht zur Zivilisieren Welt gehören, und wenn mir so ein Spinner in den nächsten Tagen vor die Augen kommt, dann gibt es aber ordentlich etwas auf die ?Fresse? !!! Danke ...
- 
- Das sollte meiner Ansicht nach jeder Mensch für sich entscheiden dürfen!
- Und, ja, sag mir wo du wohnst, ich trete dir gern vor die Augen, bei gelegenheit schlag ich gleich noch rein! Dann siehst ja wer eins auf die "Fresse" bekommt! Depp _

Du hast etwas erkannt: jeder sollte für sich entscheiden. Und die PCG-Redaktion hat entschieden, die Berichterstattung einzustellen. Nimm das zur Kenntnis und tolerier es. Die sind mehrmals im Jahr in den USA und haben da mit Sicherheit bekannte. Und da glaubst du, die wollen schreiben, wieviel Spaß es macht, mit dem Raketenwerfer durch die Gegend zu laufen? Und wenn die anderen sich damit solidarisieren, musst du auch das hinnehmen. 
Trotzdem sollte man die Welt nicht anhalten, denn dann würden die Terroristen weiter bestätigt. Deshalb rufe ich dazu auf, langsam wieder zur "Normalität" zurückzukehren. Als Vorschlag: die Berichterstattung bleibt bis morgen gestoppt, am Wochenende passiert hier eh nichts, und Montag sollten wir dann wieder zu so etwas wie "Normalität" zurückkehren

Benjamin Meyer
(auch ich brauche mich hinter keinem Synonym verstecken)


----------



## The_Chatter_15 (13. September 2001)

*AW: Trauer*

_- - In Gedenken an all die sinnlosen Opfer !! 
- 
- dito
- 
- Aber mal eine andere Frage (keine Ahnung, obs schon wer geschrieben hat): Würde es genau so einen Medienrummel geben, wenn das gleiche in einem Land wie Indien, etc. passiert wäre???
- ...wenn es nicht in der "großen unbesiegbaren" USA, geschehen wäre...
-  _
tja, gute frage, höchswarscheinlich nich in DEM umfang!!


----------



## yogi9999 (13. September 2001)

*AW: News - Sprachlosigkeit IHR ÜBERTREIBT*

_- - Sach ma irgendwie kommt ihr mir alle vor als hättet ihr en Horizont von nem 10jährigen.....hier wurden Zivilisten getötet HALLO klingelst????
- - Die konnten nix dafür!!!! Die haben gearbeitet!!!!
- - Außerdem sind Terrors dumme feige schweine die ihr gesicht nich zeigen...und töten weils se meinen ihre Religion wär besser!!!!
- - Sol ich töten weil meine Religion sich von deiner (blödes Beispiel) unterscheidet!!!????
- - 
- - MFG
- - Monst_er
- - 
- - P.S.: In diesem Forum sind viel zu viele Pisser wie du die nur so eine Scheisse laber weil se hinter nem Pseudonym stecken!!!!!
- - 
- -  
- 
- Mir kommts vor als hättest DU den IQ eines 10 Jährigen!
- Kannst du nicht lesen?
- WAS SOLL ES BRINGEN, IM INTERNET SO GEDENKENS-SCHEISSE ABZUZIEHEN?
- Ich habe heute morgen meine Gedenkstunde eingelegt, es tut mir leid, aber wenn gemordet, vergewaltigt und ausgeraubt wird sind das meiner Ansicht nach auch Zivilisten! Klingelts?
- Mir gehts weniger darum dass ich sag ihr sollt nicht trauern, aber meiner Ansicht nach kann man das für sich tun, und muss deswegen keine Internet-Communities oder Server schliessen (bzw. stoppen)
- 
- MfG
- 
- WarLord _

Bin voll und ganz deiner Meinung "WarLord" !!!!!!

YoGi9999


----------



## The_Chatter_15 (13. September 2001)

*AW: junge du hast echt einen Kopfschuss !!!*

_- - - - - Ich weiß nich was ihr alle habt !! ich finde es gut das jemand den ammies mal ein denkzettel verpasst hat ! die denken doch die können sich alles erlauben ! und spielen sich als weltpolizei auf !!  
- - -  
- - - Mensch du bist entweder stroh-doof oder einfach nur behindert !!! So Leute wie dich müsste man, wenn sie unter den Trümmern liegen als letzte rausholen, wenn überhaupt !!!
- - - du dummes Arschl*** 
- - 
- - also ich trauere ja auch um die zivilbevölkerung, aber nun sehen die amis mal, das sie nicht unverwundbar sind und sich nicht wie die oberbosse der welt aufspielen sollen, nur das es die bevölkerung so hartr treffen mußte...aber trotzdem spiel ich weiter, is ja kein weltuntergang. allerdings sollten sie terro´risten bestraft werden...
- 
- mhhh ich glaube wenn Amiland nich so stark wär würdest du nich mehr spielen!!!!! Und ausserdem da wir ja jetzt nach Paragraph 5 des Natobündnisses auch mitdabei sind is hier nix mehr komisch......
- 
- MFG
- Monst_er
- 
- P.S.: Weltkriege wurden schon wegen kleinerm Dreck ausgelöst!!!!!!!!
- 
-  _hatte ich denn gesagt das es "komisch " is?? außerdem versteh ich deinen ersten satz nich so ganz. warum sollte ich dann nicht mehr spielen?? weil es vielleicht Deutschland getroffen hätte?? tja, das wahr.....ja, leider sind wir auch dabei.

MFG 

The_Chatter_15


----------



## The_Chatter_15 (13. September 2001)

_- also, jetzt machen mal alle, die diesen feigen Anschlag fuer achso toll halten mal den Kopf zu und Gedenken der Massen an Toten, die es zu beklagen gibt.
- Es gibt kein schaerferes Vergehen, als gegen Zivilisten vorzugehen.
- Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es soviele kranke Subjekte im Netz gibt, die das toll finden, wenn durch ein Terrorattentat Menschen ihr Leben lassen muessen, und das auch nur, weil irgenjemand glaubt, es den USA mal richtig zeigen zu muessen.
- Diese Leute, die das toll finden, haben eigentlich nichts mehr hier verloren und sind den Begriff Mensch absolut nicht wuerdig.
- Allein ehtisch gesehen ist dieser Anschlag zu verurteilen, und zwar von jedem Menschen, egal ob er Christ ist oder einer anderen Religion angehoert, egal, in welchem Land er wohnt, egal, welche Hautfarbe er hat.
- Man sollte diese Subjekte einfach bannen, und das Niveau und die Thematik, um die es hier geht, beibehalten.
- Diese Sache ist zu ernst, als dass man hier mit dummen Kommentaren um sich werfen sollte.
- Soviel von mir,
- Patre
-(Kaiser Stefan, Muenchen, damit ihr seht, dass ich mich nicht hinter einem Nick verstecken muss)
- 
-  _Gut gesagt!! ganz meiner meinung!! wer sowas toll findet gehört...eigentlich gibts es keinen ort wo die higehören (vielleicht in die Hölle? *g* ) aber eigentlich is das zu ernst um zu grinsen


----------



## Neutron2001 (13. September 2001)

_Ignoriert man solche Ereignisse indem man solch eine PC-News Seite weiter aktuallisiert ?

Soll man jetzt zwei  Wochen zuHause sitzten und trübsal blasen ?

Es war ein schreckliches Ereigniss und wenn man irgendwie helfen kann ist das gut so !

Man kann auch der Toten und Opfer gedenken / betem. Aber das Leben geht weiter. Dazu gehört auch die täglich Arbeit.

Wenn jemand imo nichts mehr mit PC zu tun haben will soll er halt das Ding auslassen.

YoGi9999_

Wieso hast Du das ausgerechnet bei mir "reingebombt"? Richtig, dass Leben geht weiter. Doch ich wollte nur das PCG-Team für ihr Engagement loben...

Keine weiteren Postings, bitte!!!


Gruß
Neutron2001 (Case)


----------



## Dread (13. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Ich weiß nich was ihr alle habt !! ich finde es gut das jemand den ammies mal ein denkzettel verpasst hat ! die denken doch die können sich alles erlauben ! und spielen sich als weltpolizei auf !!  _

Ich kann nich verstehen wie man so was denken kann da sind tausende unschuldige Menschen gestorben und du  findest das gut??? Wer so was schreibt muss echt krank im hirn sein.


----------



## Desdemona (13. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

- - 
- -  also das is ja garnich so falsch was "realwikinger" da gesagt hat. wieviel sind denn in HIROSHIMA umgekommen??? HUNDERTAUSENDE!!!!! davon spricht heute kaum noch einer, alllerdings von dem jetzigen Anschlag schon, weil der ja grad mal 2 tage zrückliegt , das in hiroshima aber schon über ein halbes jahrhundert!! und das hat nichts mit "antidemokratisch" oder "antikapitalistisch" zu tun, das ist die REINE WAHRHEIT!!!! Und dein lezter satz,yokel, is totaler quatsch! Nur jetzt glaub nich das ich mich über den anschlag am dienstag freue!!! 
- 
- ach übrigens: unser geschichtslehrer hat uns heut gesagt das am 11.9(!) 1981(vor exakt 20 jahren) der friedensvertrag zwischen israel und ägypten vereinbart wurde und das die arabischen länder (israel is ja umgeben von arabischen staaten) somit israel neben sich akzeptieren mußten. Darum is das datum vielleicht kein zufall.... 
-  [/i]
ich will diese anschläge auch in keinster weise gutheißen oder rechtfertigen - wenn unschuldige umkommen, ist das immer ein verbrechen, aber leider trifft es immer (und vorallem im krieg) meistens unschuldige. trotzdem kommt das ganze nicht aus heiterem himmel, sprich: man muss im auge behalten, was zuvor alles passiert ist. außerdem ist die berichterstattung ziemlich einseitig, und den jubel im osten einfach nur zu zeigen ohne zu erklären, woher diese verbitterung gegen die usa eigentlich kommt, ist typisch!


----------



## Glaurung (13. September 2001)

*viel spass noch...*

also ich wünsche allen denjenigen, die ein problem damit haben, dass hier (und in anderen medien) öffentlich getrauert wird, viel spass wenn tatsächlich ein weltkrieg ausbricht...ich hoffe ihr schmort am qualvollsten, denn meiner meinung nach ist derjenige, der derartige taten gleichgültig betrachtet (und womöglich auch noch gut findet, dass "die usa mal einen draufbekommen haben"), nicht nur dumm, sondern mit den tätern gleich zu stellen ist, da er ja deren meinung teilt...

einige leute scheinen nicht zu vertehen, dass am 11.9.2001 mehr passiert ist, als nur ein anschlag...ich meine überlegt mal wer grade präsident der usa ist und was man so allgemein von ihm hält, mal abgesehen davon was man so oder so von den usa hält bezüglich rachegelüste...und wie man recht deutlich am 11. (natürlich gibts dafür noch andere beispiele) sehen konnte hat die gegenseite auch keine grossen skrupel davor für "ALAH" (wie auch immer das geschrieben wird) zu sterben und zu töten...

und noch als kleine zusätzliche panikmache (auch wenns nicht besonders glaubwürdig ist) werde ich einfach mal nostradamus zitieren:

"In the City of God there will be a great thunder, Two brothers torn apart by Chaos, while the fortress endures, the great leader will succumb" , "The third big war will begin when the big city is burning" - Nostradamus 1654

meine interpretation:

"city of god": new york, da mittlerweile der einzige gott an den wirklich geglaubt wird das liebe geld ist...
"great thunder": ich glaube das muss ich nicht näher erläutern...
"two brothers": twin towers des wtc...

naja, den rest kann man sich ja dazu dichten...


----------



## MrPayne (13. September 2001)

*Sprachlosigkeit*

Normalerweise spiele ich täglich 4-5 Stunden Computer (Max Payne, OPF,usw.). Doch seit Dienstag hab ich kein PC-Spiel mehr angefasst. Zu tief saß (und sitzt immer noch) die Trauer aber auch genauso viel Wut über so einen fießen, hinterhältigen Anschlag. Was treibt Menschen dazu, so was zu tun? Ich kann ja verstehen, das manche Menschen mit der Politik und dem Verhalten der USA nicht einverstanden sind. Aber muss man denn 
zehntausende von Menschen so grausam töten?? Ich denke nicht! Und ich glaube, das alle, die noch normal im Kopf sind, der gleichen Meinung sind.

Aber der Hammer kommt noch:
Am Mittwoch in der Berufschule: 10 Uhr - Schweigeminute 
Einige fangen an Sachen rumzuwerfen und rumzulachen - machen sich über diese Tragödie auch noch lustig. Muss das sein? Ohne Respekt gegenüber so  vieler Menschen, die jetzt tot sind.

Die möchte ich mal sehen, was wäre, wenn einer ihrer Angehöriger im WTC
gewesen wäre, ob der auch noch so viel Scheiß machen würde.....

Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass so etwas nie wieder geschieht, und das die Schuldigen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.


----------



## Altzheimer (13. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

Mag ja sein, dass die Amis mal einen draufbekommen sollten. 
Ich selbst bin nicht gerade ein Ami-Fan. Aber das war deutlich zuviel. Das war eine Greultat. Du scheinst nicht mal ansatzweise zu begreifen, was da passiert. An deiner Stelle würde ich mal darüber nachdenken, in wiefern du gegenüber der Realität abgestumpft bist. 
Auh wäre es vielzu makaber auch nur ansatzweise Scherze darüber zu machen, und das obwohl ich wirklich kein Stittenwächter oder sowas bin!

Meiner Meinung nach sind solche Aussagen wie deine eine Schande und eine Beleidigung der zigtausend Verstorbenen und ihrer Angehörigen!


----------



## alexandergr31 (13. September 2001)

Ich denke das man diese Leute zur Rechenschaft ziehen muss. So was sollte nicht unbeantwortet bleiben. Allerdings sollte man abwägen wie man es am besten angehen kann, damit wir nicht den 3. Weltkrieg vor der Tür stehen haben. Unsere Gedanken sollten den Toten, Verletzten und deren Angehörigen gelten und auch den Helfern, die meinen vollen Respekt haben.


----------



## stefan3107 (13. September 2001)

Ich schließe mich ganz Alexanders Meinung an. 
Aber: Man sollte auch bedenken, das täglich tausende von menschen sterben, weil das Land im Bürgerkrieg ist, es einen Diktator hat, der alle Einnahmen selber einnimmt oder es zu wenig Nahrung gibt. Auch durch Minen sterben noch heute hunderte Menschen jeden Tag oder werden Krüppel.

-- Man muss sich mal klarmachen wie gut es uns doch geht!--


Stefan


----------



## Grave_Digger (13. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- Überlegt doch mal was die ammies schon alles schreckliches gemacht haben ?? die atombomben auf japan ! die zerstörung dresdens .. köln .. der einsatz chemischer waffen in viatnam ! und das hat auch alles menschen leben gekostet !! und nicht nur 10.000 sondern erheblich mehr !!
- 
- also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt ich finde es nur gerecht ! _

ehrlich gesagt fällt es mir schwer sowas wie dich ernst zu nehmen - ein mensch kannste nicht sein.
man kann nicht hingehen und zeiten in denen krieg herrscht, mit zeiten in denen (mehr oder weniger) frieden herrscht miteinander vergleichen.
und das befürworten von terroristischen aktionen halt ich für höchst bedenklich.
du solltest vielleicht mal über die globalen folgen dieses anschlages nachdenken. da wir uns jetzt im verteidigungsfall befinden - somit quasi im krieg - kann das was in amerika passiert ist jederzeit auch bei uns passieren, wenn der gegenschlag der amerikaner beginnt.
ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, daß wenn sowas bei uns passiert du das natürlich auch befürwortest. das mußt du ja auch, da wir vor jahrzehnten millionen menschen in kz's umgebracht haben.
sowas wie du gehört meiner meinung nach weggeschlossen.
so bescheuert kann einer alleine eigentlich gar nicht sein


----------



## Isotoxxin (13. September 2001)

Die Terroristen sind Märthyrer! Ich denke sie währen froh, für ihren Glauben / ihre Überzeugung zu sterben! Für sie wäre es dann wohl keine Strafe, von den USA hingerichtet zu werden.

Überhaupt denke ich, daß Bush seine Pläne mit "hunt down" besser lassen sollte. Selbst Amerikanische Staatsbürger haben momentan Angst um einen 3. Weltkrieg (gegen wen genau eigentlich? Nehmen wir mal an Afghanistan)
a) Es wird immer Terroristen geben
b) Die Fanatiker könnten duch den letzten Angriff ihre Rachsucht gegen Amerika befriedigt haben
c) Wenn eine Minderheit in Afghanistan wirklich für den Anschlag vernatwortlich ist, sollte man nicht gleich schwere Angriffe starten weil man unter Umständen dann das ganze Land als Gegner hat und nicht nur 5000 Leute. Vielleicht wären dann nämlich die Verteidiger den USA zahlenmäßig überlegen, was mit ca. gleichem Waffenarsenal fatale Folgen für Amerika hätte (--> Vietnam)

MfG Isotoxxin


----------



## The_Chatter_15 (13. September 2001)

*AW: Sprachlosigkeit*

_- Normalerweise spiele ich täglich 4-5 Stunden Computer (Max Payne, OPF,usw.). Doch seit Dienstag hab ich kein PC-Spiel mehr angefasst. Zu tief saß (und sitzt immer noch) die Trauer aber auch genauso viel Wut über so einen fießen, hinterhältigen Anschlag. Was treibt Menschen dazu, so was zu tun? Ich kann ja verstehen, das manche Menschen mit der Politik und dem Verhalten der USA nicht einverstanden sind. Aber muss man denn 
- zehntausende von Menschen so grausam töten?? Ich denke nicht! Und ich glaube, das alle, die noch normal im Kopf sind, der gleichen Meinung sind.
- 
- Aber der Hammer kommt noch:
- Am Mittwoch in der Berufschule: 10 Uhr - Schweigeminute 
- Einige fangen an Sachen rumzuwerfen und rumzulachen - machen sich über diese Tragödie auch noch lustig. Muss das sein? Ohne Respekt gegenüber so  vieler Menschen, die jetzt tot sind.
- 
- Die möchte ich mal sehen, was wäre, wenn einer ihrer Angehöriger im WTC
- gewesen wäre, ob der auch noch so viel Scheiß machen würde.....
- 
- Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass so etwas nie wieder geschieht, und das die Schuldigen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. _

Das war bei mir auch so in der Schule: viele haben so dumm gekichert, weil sie das witzig fanden, das es so still war. einer hat sogar mit seinem handy rumgespielt. RESPEKTLOS. Allerdings spiele ich trotzdem. Damit hätten die terroristen ja ihr ziel erreicht, wenn alle nur wegen des annschlages nich mehr das machen was sie in ihrer freuzeit machen und was sie unterhält!! man sollte zeigen das das nich so is!!!


----------



## Smaragd (13. September 2001)

*AW: wiso der aufstand ??*

_- - Ich weiß nich was ihr alle habt !! ich finde es gut das jemand den ammies mal ein denkzettel verpasst hat ! die denken doch die können sich alles erlauben ! und spielen sich als weltpolizei auf !!  
- 
- Eigentlich wollte ich darauf ja eine Antwort schreiben, aber bei jemandem, der den Tod von mehreren tausend unschuldigen Menschen mal so mir nix dir nix als "Denkzettel" bezeichnet, ist das mit Sicherheit sinnlos. Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln...
- 
- Wenn das ein Witz sein sollte - es ist nicht im Geringsten komisch.
- 
-  _


----------



## Smaragd (13. September 2001)

_- Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. 
- 
- ( Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?article_id=12045 ) _


----------



## WarLord702 (13. September 2001)

*AW: Ihr habt doch alle ein an der Waffel!*

- 
- Du hast etwas erkannt: jeder sollte für sich entscheiden. Und die PCG-Redaktion hat entschieden, die Berichterstattung einzustellen. Nimm das zur Kenntnis und tolerier es. Die sind mehrmals im Jahr in den USA und haben da mit Sicherheit bekannte. Und da glaubst du, die wollen schreiben, wieviel Spaß es macht, mit dem Raketenwerfer durch die Gegend zu laufen? Und wenn die anderen sich damit solidarisieren, musst du auch das hinnehmen. 
- Trotzdem sollte man die Welt nicht anhalten, denn dann würden die Terroristen weiter bestätigt. Deshalb rufe ich dazu auf, langsam wieder zur "Normalität" zurückzukehren. Als Vorschlag: die Berichterstattung bleibt bis morgen gestoppt, am Wochenende passiert hier eh nichts, und Montag sollten wir dann wieder zu so etwas wie "Normalität" zurückkehren
- 
- Benjamin Meyer
- (auch ich brauche mich hinter keinem Synonym verstecken)
-  [/i]

Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Die können das für sich entscheiden, haben es für sich entschieden und ich muss es wohl wieder Willens akzeptieren. Trotzdem find ich es leicht Scheisse!

Und damit ihr wisst dass ich mich auch nicht hinter nem Synonym versteck:
MfG
Michael Hörsch


----------



## AdrianShepard (13. September 2001)

*Alle Idioten Feiern*

Hi

Also die raffens auch net die Palis. Jetzt feiern die Idioten noch und wenn sie damit weiter amchen wird bush ihrgendwann so gereitzt sein das er zum Millitärschlag ausholt. Und dann sind SIE ES die als erste leiden. denn dann kommt die Army und killt da gewiss jeden wenn ja schon 90% der amis für eien Millitärschlag sind. und die in Afgahnistan sind dann die nächsten. Wenn die Bin Laden nicht rausrücken Marschieren die Amis auch da ein. und dann wird dieser krieg sicher ziemlich brutal werden. nicht mehr Bomben, nicht mehr Man gegen Mann sondern Chemiewaffen, Karnkheiterreger und das ganze Verdammte Zeug. Atomwaffen denke ich nicht da er ja nicht den Planeten verstrahlen will. die Amis wollen ja schließlich weiter leben. Also ich bi nfür eien Millitärschlag denn wenn die USA JETZT nicht angemessen reagieren wird sich soetwas wie im World Trade center überall auf der Welt wiederholen und dann haben wir auf jeden fall den 3 Weltkrieg. Außerdem bin ich auch dafür das jeder natostaat an dem Schlag teilnimmt. wie gesagt es ist ein Angriff gegen die ganze zivilisierte Welt.

Mögen die Verantrortliechen für die Tat qualvoll sterben wie die Opfer bei diesem Anschlag.

Adrian Shepard


----------



## Riddle (13. September 2001)

Selbstverstädlich unterstütze auch ich die  Entscheidung die Berichtererstattung vorübergehend einzustellen. Diese Ereignisse sind einfach zu schrecklich, als dass man einfach so wie immer weitermachen kann. Ich hoffe nur, dass jetzt genau überlegt wird, welche Reaktionen angebracht sind und dass kein neuer weitreichender Krieg ausgelöst wird!


----------



## _BoBaFeTT_ (13. September 2001)

Ich unterstütze diese entscheidung auch voll und ganz. allerdings bin ich der meinung das wir langsam wieder zum alltag zurückkehren sollte - so schwer es auch fällt. es darf nicht sein das terroristen die ganze welt auf den kopf stellen können - denn dann habe sie genau das erreicht was sie wollten.


----------



## hogue (14. September 2001)

Auch ich möchte an dieser Stelle meine unbeschreibbare Fassungslosigkeit über einen so menschenverachtenden Akt der Zerstörung und Tötung von tausenden von Menschen zum Ausdruck bringen. Ich kann voll und ganz nachvollziehen, daß unter solchen Umständen normales Leben und Arbeiten momentan auch nicht ansatzweise möglich ist.
Bei den Schuldigen dürfen meiner Meinung nach keine Menschenrechte mehr beachtet werden, da sie sich seit dem Anschlag aus dem Kreis der normal fühlenden, denkenden  und handelnden Wesen dieser Welt ausgeschlossen haben.
Ich denke, das die PC-Games, als eine der meistgelesenen Spielezeitschrift, in Ihrer nächsten Ausgabe einen Sondercover-, sowie bericht über Meinungen und Emotionen von Lesern und Spieleherstellern herausbringen sollte, damit dieses Ereigniss in der sonst so unbekümmerten Spielewelt in ewiger Erinnerung bleibt.

homer


----------



## MichaelG (14. September 2001)

*AW: News - das find ich gut von euch*

Ich finde die Entscheidung der Redaktion richtig. Ich kann es immer noch nicht fassen, zu welchen Taten die Menschen in der Lage sind. Die Bilder erinnern eher an Kriegszustände, denn an einen Flugzeugabsturz.

Ich kann nur hoffen, daß die USA jetzt besonnen reagieren und nicht einfach mit unkontrollierten Vergeltungsmaßnahmen beginnen. 
Ich schließe in diesen Wunsch allerdings ein, daß die Verantwortlichen für diese Tat gefaßt werden und adäquat bestraft werden.

In Gedenken an die unschuldigen Opfer des Terroranschlages.


----------



## schoppennase (14. September 2001)

*AW: Sprachlosigkeit*

Das trauern ist ja richtig, aber wie lange soll das den anhalen.
Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich finde dies war ein ungeheuerlicher Anschlag für den es keine Wiedergutmachung gibt. 
Aber wiso soll drei tage nach dem Anschlag die arbeit liegen bleiben?
Respekt ist ok, aber den Angehörigen oder den Toten hilft es auch nicht wenn hier alles zum liegen kommt. Dann doch lieber so Aktionen wie die fünf Schweigeminuten oder die Lichterkette am morgen. Dies drückt doch mehr Mitgefühl aus.

Ich bin der Meinung das leben muß langsam mal weitergehen.
Also meine Frage: Wielange soll diese Zustand anhalten?


----------



## Friedemann (14. September 2001)

Langsam reicht es. Natürlich hab ich mitgefüfl mit den Angehörigen der Opfern- aber das ist übertrieben. KAnn es sein das ihr das macht, weil ihr zZ keine Infos von Ami-Spieleschmieden kriegt, weil die auch trauern. Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass ihr zZ auch nichts testet, weil ihr Angst hab es könnte Spass machen. Außerdem ist es nicht verboten an  irgend etwas Spass zu haben, ansonsten dürfte man ja nie Spass haben, denn es geschehen weltweit ständig ungglücke von denen man nix hört. Allein in China sind dieses Jahr bei Grubenunglücken und ähnlichem mehr Leute gestorben als jetzt beim WTC, nur interessiert das keinen. 
Wenn ihr wirklich nicht testet, kann man ja mal gespannt sein, wie sich das auf die nächste Ausgabe der PCG auswirkt - sicher nicht positiv. 
Also bringt wieder News - alle müssen ihre Arbeit machen !


----------



## _Sniper (14. September 2001)

*AW: Terroristen-Anschlag*

_- Ich finde dieses Hinterhältige Vorgehen einfach nur pervers. Ich denk auch das es Bin Laden war und hoffe, dass er angemessen bestraft wird.
- 
- Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Familien jetzt keiner Vater mehr haben, wird einem ganz anders.
- 
- Und wir können nur beten, dass die Amerikaner keinen Krieg mit Afganistan anfangen, und noch mehr Unschuldige Leiden müssen.
- 
- Im Osten feiern jetzt alle. Die sollten mal nachdenken, was passiert, wenn wirklich ein Krieg ausbricht
-  _

Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.
Nur denke ich das die ganze Geschichte noch militärische Folgen hat! Die Truppen sind ja schon alle stationiert.

Es hilft wirklich nur noch hoffen.

---


----------



## Friedemann (14. September 2001)

Bitte nicht!
Man wird doch jetzt schon im TV, Radio und in Zeitungen gradezu verolgt. Die PCG ist kein politisches Magazin und sollte deshalb auch nichts zu diesem Thema schreiben.
Menschenrechte dürfen auch nicht gebeugt werden!! Wie kann man sowas verlangen ?


----------



## Puschkin (14. September 2001)

*Unfassbar, auch wenn man 'nichts' versteht ...*

Ja, es ist wirklich unglaublich!

Ich war jetzt eine Woche mit meiner Latein-Klasse in Italien, genauer in Rom. Nur 10 km vor unserer Unterkunft war der nächste Flughafen.

Wie man sich evtl. denken kann, haben wir in Rom die Sehenswürigkeiten besichtigt und so nix mitbekommen. Also wir nach einem kurzem Abstecher ans Meer zurück zur Unterkunft kamen, sagte einer, er hätte eine SMS bekommen, dass das World Trade Center 'angegriffen' wurde.
Wir wollten das nicht glauben und haben noch drüber gelacht.
Als wir dann Abends fröhlich an einem Tosch saßen, schweifte der Blick kurz zu unrem italienisch besetzten Nachbar-Häuschen, die einen Fernseher dabei hatten.
Was wir da sahen hat uns echt entsetzt. Dir Nachbaren konnten weder Deutsch noch Englich und von uns auch keiner Italienisch, aber wir haben uns "verstanden" und zusammen auf den Ferseher gestarrt.

Ich persönlich war ganz verwirrt. Auch wenn es blöd klingt: Ich habe im ersten Gedanken an den Vorspann von "Command & Conquer 1" gedacht, in dem auch ein Flugzeug in ein Gebäude fliegt. (war das vielleicht auch in NY? )


----------

